# Poor Responder : Part 52



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Good luck to you all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Am I first


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Dakota!

I feel rotten today, felt exhausted and sick all day. Not done a thing.  

I'm gonna watch x factor in a minute.... I only watch the begining ones as they make me laugh with the awful people in them!!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - first and second, you're stealing the limelight dear   Hope X factor rejuvenates you  

Swinny - I'm sooo sorry to hear your news. I hope the PJs were especially fluffy and you have an extra sumptuous duvet to hide under  

Steph - I'm sorry to hear about your Dad but it sounds like they're giving him a good prognosis and they wouldn't say that just to make you feel better. I hope his treatment isn't too bad  

Odette - great news on the scan, I hope he's good and snuggled in there  

Right, need to attend to the BBQ sauce, it smells to good and I'm hungry...

Heather x


----------



## Boppet (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

Just popping in as still follow the thread and keep my fingers crossed for everyone.

Swinny - really sorry to hear your news.  Your frosties are waiting!! 

Odette - so pleased to hear there was a healthy hearbeat so early on.
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Dakota! I'll renew ASAP!

Sorry you're feeling sickly Lauz - and shame on them for not giving you a proper adapter!  

BBQ sauce heather? What on?  

Evening Boppet! I hear you have good news


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to save the thread x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Please let me know if I've got anything wrong!


  *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *AbbyCarter*
just had follow-up after 3rd IVF - planning 4th IVF? - due to start ??/??/08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA/ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - due to start 01/08/08 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Stephjoy*1st DE ICSI - going to Reprofit, Czech Republic 10/09/08 (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs))*Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - current stimming - EC ??/08/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - EC 06/08/08 - ET 08/08/08 - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - testing 22/08/08*Inconceivable*4th IVF - Reprofit - this time with DE - testing ??/08/08*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 11/08/08 - 7 eggs - 6 fertlised - 2 transferred day 3 - testing 25/08/08 *TracyM*3rd DIVF - 3 transferred - testing 18/08/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - cancelled due to poor response *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/3/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening K! x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Steph! x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

thanks for the messages of support re my Dad - I really appreciate them - yes it was a shock, but have done a little research on the net and there is a 90% survival rate for this type of cancer if caught early - so that is encouraging. 
*
Swinny* - I am so, so sorry hon.  I know it must be so very disappointing after having such a good cycle. Take care of yourself and DH, and hope you are soon feeling able to move on to going back for your frosties. As Emma said, sometimes frosties succeed where the first 2 embies didn't and I have spoken to a couple of ladies on FF who after only getting pregnant on FETs are convinced that that works better for some ladies as you don't have all the drugs in your body still from the stims. Sending you huge    
*
Boppet* - did I read somewhere you got a  ? Congratulations hon  - wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy 

*Odette* - I had my depot jab yesterday and am off out to Reprofit in the Czech Republic for DE on 10 September - donor's EC date is 15th September. I am so glad your scan revealed that all is well - must be a lovely strong little baby in there for its heartbeat to be showing so early!  Take care and hope you have a very happy and healthy  pregnancy.   

*Laura* - hope you get your computer lead sorted soon! Like you say - bed rest with no computer - arrrrgh!!! 

*Mira* - great that you and wee Rabster are getting into a routine 

*Lolli/Gab *- can't believe how quickly that has come round and that you have now left work etc - good luck with everything dear friend   

*Emma* - when are you due? my SIL is also due on 7th October and she is also huge - she looks ready to drop it! 

*Nicks* - oooh fab new pic of little Emily (on the last thread) - what a beautiful smile - and I love her big dark eyes and the shock of fluffy hair on top of her head! 

*Ally* - good to hear your FIL is now recovered from his bowel cancer... that's very inspirational  Did you get very drunk tonight?

*Purple72* - glad your follow up went OK - good luck for starting again in September   

*Elsbelle* - sending you a big 

*Beans *- pains at that stage sounds quite promising - could be implantation!   

*Nova *- belated welcome to the thread  - so sorry you had your latest cycle cancelled  and I really hope you manage to find a way forward at your follow-up meeting - was you on long protocol before - and what dosage? good luck for the future hon   

*Juicy* - Hi PUPO lady - glad to hear you now have two on board - how did the others do/did you get any frosties? I really hope so, not that you are going to need them!   

Sorry to those I've missed! sending  and babydust to all 

I have now received my donor's details, she is 25 years old, sounds like a good match physically (quite tall, slim, fair hair and green/brown eyes - like me) and is "proven" ie she gave eggs once before and they worked for that couple - really pleased with this and it all feels a lot more real now! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - brilliant Steph! Get that baby MADE I say! If they are half as beautiful as their mum they'll be very special indeed.
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Mir- you still up?

Steph- your donor sounds a perfect match, when will you start?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aww thanks Mira 

Beachy - hi hon! you're up late! I am flying out to Brno on the 10th, donor's egg collection is the 15th and transfer will be 3-5 days after that - hoping to get to the 20th - my birthday - birthday blasts would be fab!  I have had my downreg injection and then start estrogen tabs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Steph sounds like you will have a super model babe!! Very excited for you!!!!

Well I did get drunk and all was good but ended up having a row with my SIL and ended up leaving in a cab without Ben - not exactly how I expected to spend my blow out night - sobbing at home on my own!!! Its too long a story to tell right now but she was pretty horrid to me - some people just dont get it! And now I am just left with all the guilt of drinking a 3 large glasses of wine, a shot and a vodka and cranberry without any of the fun/ bonding stuff with ben and I!!

Gutted and off to bed - love you all for being there!!!

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey - late message Ally! Must have been a bad one.  Is Ben home now? Have you made up? 

Beach - I went to bed after that message! The routine went to pot yesterday, so I decided we'd lie in this morning. What are you up to today? How annoying not being able to use your new patio in this stupid weather!

xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

just popping in to keep the thread

Hugs to all xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Ally - Oh sounds like booze got the better of you.  Hope you and Ben have sorted things out now.   

Well I juts had a bath and feel likie I need to go back to bed afterwards as was far too energetic for me!  

We off for a drive to the fancy fish shop.. was gonna go for a day out to the zoo but I just don't think I#d be able to walk around.    Oh well looking at some nice fish will have to do... oh sun is out too!

XXX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Just popping in to say thanks for all of your lovely messages. Had a damn good cry yesterday, drank a few glasses of red wine and then kicked myself up the ar*e this morning to straighten my face.

I think our plan now is to book ourselves a 2 week holiday somewhere hot and nice for about the end of October. May even try and have our FET and take our snowbabies on their first holiday.

My friends came over last night with wine, chocolates, Indian takeaway and 4 different kinds of Ben & Jerry's. Felt heaps better after laughing at the afflicted on X Factor. There's always somebody worse off than yourself isn't there?  

Steph - Your Dad's prognosis sounds good and it's a blessing that they've caught it early. Wishing him a speedy recovery    
Brilliant news about your donor aswell, she sounds like a stunner, so your bubba is going to be beautiful. I am wishing you all the luck in the world for this tx  . Roll on September  

Odette - I am so pleased that your scan was so amazing. I can imagine how nervous you were, the dreaded curse of previous ectopics. I am so pleased that you can start to relax now and enjoy your pregnancy, you deserve it matey  

Ally - Hope you're head isn't hurting too much and that you've had a lazy morning in bed with Ben xx

Mirra - Yep, still online. Down but not out   Hope Baby Robert is being good for his mummy.

Dreading work tomorrow and all of the pitying looks.

Thanks again everyone for all of your support, it really keeps me going.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys xxxx Hope I haven't ruined my 1 remaining egg with that binge!!!  

Mir - yep - he got home shortly after I posted!

laura - fancy fish - like fancy fish and chips or fancy fish breeds!! Sounds fun either way xxx

I now have to face lunch with SIL today but I owe it to Ben to smile through it - even if I do feel like lamping her!! 

Anyway - now I know why I dont drink at mo - not worth it x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Swinny -    GLad you managed to have a nice evening with friends. I'd personally have the holiday and then FET when your back... you won't be able to really relax with beans on board.  

Ally - Wow your brave.. lunch with SIL after row.   Good Luck... why not have some wine and lamp her??! No as in marine fish to look at not eat!  

X


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Swinny- Sorry to hear of your BFN.  

Odette- fab news for you!! Very chuffed for you. 

Ally- sorry to hear your blow out didn't end up as planned. And I don't envy you having to have lunch with SIL after last night argument. Hope you're not feeling too hangover today. 

Steph- Sorry to hear about your dad but good that it has a good survival rate if caught early which it has been.  
Not long until you go. Really excited for you my dear and the matched donor sound great!  Send my best to DH.

Miranda, Laura,- hello girls. hope all is well with yous.  And to the rest of the crew, as usual too many names to mention you all.

Sorry for lack of personals. Just had a reply from a clinic in Glasgow which I had emailed asking about having a controlled natural IVF.
Firstly they don't believe in Natural cycles saying that it's scientific proof they don't work.

Secondly they wanted me to have my AMH levels checked and if they were less than 1.1pmol/L they would not treat me.
With my previous history of barely any follies/eggs chances are my levels will be much lower than that hence I might have a hard time finding clinics who would treat me. 

I have heard back from the Swedish clinic and they want me to phone them with my questions but not sure when I will be able to as I work Monday-Friday and they are an hour ahead of us so would probably be closed when I get home in the evenings. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- hope that you managed to get some sleep, the weathers' better here now so hopefully we'll be out later.

Sarah- glad that youre' ok, I'll call you tomorrow  

Steph-it'll be a birthday to remember x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Ophelia - you will find a clinic hun, most of them don't use AMH as an exclusion its such a new test. Hope Sweden is good news!  
Swin - glad you had a good night!   Hope you get your snow babies in before that lovely hol!  
Steph - sorry to hear about your Dad   as you have researched prognosis very good. I always think if you are going to get it some are better than others. I'm sure your dad will do very well    Great news on that donor too!  
Ally - hope the head is not too bad today   Keep that SIL in order!  
LB - fish?!   Hope you are OK  
Mirra - routines hey! NOt to worry they do their own thing these little ones! Em woke at 5am but went back to sleep with a face stroke til 7am!  
Odetter - great news on that HB! You must be over the moon!  
Beach - hello! How are you these days? Hope you are healing a little bit.   Have you made any new plans yet?
I've got daddy on childcare duties today while he watches the olympics! However i'm running round like a mad thing doing everything else! Still change of scenery is good!  
Love to all
 nickster


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- went for review this week and current clinic are sending me for a hysteroscopy and also doing karyoptyping on us both, which we gave blood for at the appt, will review all results in about 8 weeks time.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's good Beach - hope you get some answers from those tests. The weather's like October here! Breezy and cold.

Nicks - my DH is on chef's duties at the mo, plus sharing baby duties. I feel a bit redundant!

Mrs O - I've never heard of clinics refusing to treat people with low AMH. They must think it's a better indicator than FSH. They wouldn't have treated me in that case.  

Sarah - when are those frosties going back in? Glad to hear you're having a holiday - sounds fab.

Laura - more fish? or are you looking for a tank big enough for triplets?

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ophelia - reading your post, here and on the Natural IVF thread has made me really angry on your behalf - what a load of twaddle re Natural IVF never working!  It stands to reason that if you manage to produce a good quality embryo (or even two) via Natural IVF, and have a good lining when it goes back in - then it must have every chance of working, at least as much as an IVF with single embryo transfer from one egg, and probably more, as you don't have so many drugs swimming about in your body from being blasted with stims.

I think they are talking out of their  - you probably just don't fit their mould of an ideal patient - bearing in mind that they are quite a new clinic and probably haven't made their mark on the HFEA league tables yet - they are looking at their statistics, not at what would be the best way to treat YOU. 

Please remember what Teksen at the Jinemed has always said about Natural IVF - that if you are only producing a couple of eggs on max stims, then blasting yourself with max stim treatment repeatedly after lots of failed cycles just doesn't make sense - it makes sense to consider doing two or three natural cycles instead of one max stim cycle.

And finally.... Louise Brown, the first IVF baby was a result of Natural IVF! The high stim treatments came (considerably) later!

I would call their bluff and ask them to send links to the documents they are quoting re natural IVF not working - I bet they couldn't/wouldn't do that!

And as for only treating you with a stimmed cycle if your AMH is less than 1.1 - they are plenty of girls who have got pregnant with very low AMH - Miranda and Jennig on this thread for a start, off the top of my head!

Really hoping you get a better response from the Sweden clinic - could you possibly phone them before going to work, if they are an hour ahead?

Big  to you, lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Everybody else -

it's sunny in my little corner of Essex!  Not sure for how long though!

*Laura* - did you buy any fishies? We used to keep a big tank of freshwater tropical fish (years ago) until our flat caught fire one weekend when we'd gone away on holiday (from a fire in the building next door) and we lost virtually everything we owned - the fire didn't reach the tank but most of our fish died of smoke inhalation. 

*Beachy* - good luck with the hysteroscopy and karyotyping - will you have the hysto privately or do you have to wait on the NHS?

*Swinny* - glad you are feeling a little brighter today, it's so hard to put your brave face back on  The idea of a holiday with your snowbabies along for the ride sounds really good   

*Nicks* - hi  hope you manage to get caught up while Daddy looks after Em!  loving the new photo it makes me smile every time I look at it!

*Ally* - hope your lunch with SIL went OK after her being horrible last night, and that you're not too hungover! 

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, it's certainly a move in the right direction, having it done through the NHS, our consultant said it should happen with the next 6 weeks.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beachy - Oh glad you have a plan.   

Steph - Sunny here too!

Nicks - Ohhh Emma looks adorable in her new piccie!  

OPhelia - I agree completely with Steph.   to Glasgow clinic.    You will find somewhere.. the reseacrh is so important to keep at it ... I've heard good things about Sweden.

Mirra - No triplets tanks afraid, but did stop off at the Mama's and Papa's warehouse shop thing... trying to work out how much we need to spend.. Tim just went round the shop saying... 'gonna need 3 of them, yep, 3 of them'!! Thay had car seats on sale from £120 to £49, shame its not 10 weeks time, could have bought them!

We have a marine tank so just went to get supplies... didn't buy any fish.  We do need to re-stock but as we will be moving soon seems silly to get them now.

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Laura- have you registered on the M & P website as they send details of future sales out.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you not getting stuff given to you? I had most of the stuff I needed from my sister. There's so much baby stuff on Freecycle and in the paper - I just got rid of our Moses basket and pram on there as Robert didn't like them, and I'm about to lose the crib too as he's in his cot now.

God, I'm feeling such a bad mum. Robert's been screaming so much that today he had a little bf first thing, then formula all the way, and he's slept ALL DAY. He must have been starving and knackered! I'm no good at this bf lark.  
Though he's put on 5lb in seven weeks, so perhaps he hasn't been doing too bad.
And I've just seen a post on controlled crying where people are leaving their babies to cry for up to 45 minutes!!! So I don't feel quite so bad when I rationalise it.

I'd say look in the free ads if you have to get three of everything - most baby stuff for sale looks like new. And you get given so many clothes there's no need to buy more - perhaps some very tiny stuff as they'll be small at birth. I got some lovely 'tiny baby' clothes from Adams online - free postage!

Steph - we had a sunny morning, but it had gone cold by the time I shifted my bones to walk the doggles.   My one summer off work and it's like winter!
Your poor fish dying like that - presumably it was oxygen starvation rather than smoke inhalation? I guess it's one and the same though.

Beach - that's good and quick! I had a quick appt too - due to this being able to choose where you have the appt. V good. Hopefully get this cyst whipped out sharpish before it flares up again.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- got confused then realised you were talking about your appt


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Mira - yep oxygen starvation not smoke inhalation!


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello,

Sorry I haven't posted on this thread for about three months, I couldn't remember where it was!

Just wanted to say congrats to Nicki and Miranda on the safe arrival of your gorgeous little ones. Keeping you busy no doubt. 

When I last posted we had a BFN due to poor egg quality (low AMH being mentioned). My consultant kind of informally recommended DHEA, so I took it for three months (with some other stuff), cut out caffeine and alcohol, and we started on our last ever tx last month. I test on Friday, but am happy to say that at least this time we had a better result in terms of our embies: I had three 8-cells put back, two grade 1s and one grade 2. So we're very pleased to have got to this stage. Desperately anxious now till we test, but am hoping that the fact we got much better quality embies is a good sign. 

Will let you know how we get on,
Abby
x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Abby - hi! sounds very positive - fingers crossed for you!   
Beach - glad you have a plan!    NHS - good stuff!
Nw


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Abby *- good to see you again  - congratulations on being PUPO with 3 great embies  - how many eggs did you get this time? Wishing you lots of luck for testing on Friday   

*Beachy* - great that you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Abbey - Wow 3 8 cells!    I better send you the link for the triplet thread!   

Mirra  - I did say to Tim today about going to a few booties after they are born for bits, we juts went really for a nose around, We have had a few offers of bits but not many, my family all have got rid of baby stuff long ago and my firends haven't started there families yet!  We are not buying anything for quite a while yet anyway. You shuoldn't buy car seats 2nd hand.. is that right?  As for BF, I think your doing fab, he obvisouly is getting plenty otherwise he wouldn't be putting on weight. Is it all related to how much you eat and drink? Maybe yesterday you just didn't get enough down your neck? 

Beach - I've not joined any websites or groups.. too scared!  

Nicki - DH still on baby duty?

Just realised with the bank Hol next week tomorrow is my last monday at work!  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - how bout a 17 week bump pic tomorrow then??   DH has gone to the pub now.
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah - no car seats second hand unless you know the person and know they haven't been in an accident. Mine was from sis, so I knew it was ok. If I'm near Essex before the births I'll bring you mine! And a crib...

Maybe you could do a lucrative magazine feature deal? Worth a thought. Everyone loves to read about trips. Did you see the 40-stone woman in the News of The World today? The bigest woman to ever have trips apparently - cost the NHS £200,000 to get her through it alive as she was so big.

Abby - well done on such a good cycle!

Nicks - you let your DH go OUT? You are so lax - get that man to bring you home a pickled egg!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LB- I can just see you in take a break   

Hi Mir x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh yes LB - do a big photo shoot!   did Rooz get paid for hers??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I dunno - hope so! Maybe she got free prams or somat...

Hi Beach! x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

you're going to Norway Beach?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, next weekend, can;t wait...no ideas what to pack...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, lovely! I've never been, but I've been to Sweden, and the air feels so clean.

My Swedish pal is coming over soon - can't wait!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR, just a quick hello as off to get ready for work   it's as dark as the middle of the night here and raining too....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

beachgirl said:


> Morning Team PR, just a quick hello as off to get ready for work  it's as dark as the middle of the night here and raining too....


Here too Beach  Where is the summer? 

Here's some sunshine to cheer us all up 










Rachel x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - just a quick one since work busy and had a manic weekend shifting furniture etc.

Swinny - really really sorry about your BFN.  However, I think this cycle shows that you and DH can produce tip-top embies together so please stay positive and work towards your next cycle or FET.     

Ophelia - I have never heard of AMH being used as an exlcusion and it seems wrong; it is such a new test and can be a bit unreliable.  that said, 1.1 on the pmol scale is 0.15 on the ng scale so you may find you get in!  Miranda - I think they would have treated you since Ophelia referred to the pmol scale and not the ng one used at the Lister.  Those two scales are so confusing!

Gott go - work calls!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all - just a quickie as I really need to get on with some work! AND we're moving house over the next week or so too.....

Swinny - I was so, so sorry to hear your news - take care of yourself.

Abby - hi!, here's hoping its your turn for a BFP.

Steph - sorry to hear about your father, but it does sound hopeful. My father had cancer (thyroid) nearly 10 years ago and has been clear ever since.

hi everyone else. x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well got the work hurdle out of the way. I was dreading coming in today, but just buried myself in loads of work.

Did another test today as it was OTD but no change. Rang up to tell Care and we've got a follow up for the 22nd of September.

Thanks little Jen and Jo M.

Emma - Going to ask about the whole assisted hatching thing for my FET and see if its a possibility.

Beachy   Thanks for all your support over the weekend and your lovely text last night xx That's great news about those tests too. Moving forward, that's what I like to hear xx

Laura - You too honey. Thanks xx

Abby - Good luck for your test    

Hope everybody else is ok.

Sarah xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi girls,

Can I join you please?

I too have been called a poor responder by RE. On max stimming drugs, I did manage to produce about 12 eggs, but only 2 -3 were mature and fertilised. RE has put me on DHEA 75mg for 4 months and am hoping to go for next round of tx in Sept/ Oct. 

Any success stories with DHEA? There doesn't seem to be much studies that actually support the correlation between DHEA and better response. But it also seems to be recommended by many REs to poor responders. Is there anything else anyone did to achieve better results?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Swinny - so sorry to hear your news, i'm glad work hasn't been too bad, at least you've got that hurdle over with now   Can i borrow your friends, they sound lovely  

Steph - sorry to hear about your dad, my auntie has just had a kidney out to remove her kidney cancer, it was hell of a shock when we she was diagnosed, as we lost her husband to liver cancer 2 years ago. That poor family   she is doing really well and has a very good prognosis. Your dad sounds the same, they don't give you hope unless they think it is warrantied. Give him a   from us  

Oddette - you must be soooo excited now  

Laurab - we have a fish tank too, freshwater, DH wants to wait for them to die out and then start up again with cichilids, i let him get on with it, i have my darling pussycat  

AF arrived at last on saturday, nearly 4 weeks after cancelled t/x, now have to wait for another 2 before starting again - god i'm getting impatient  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Angel!

We've found a few studies that back the success of DHEA, and we've had lots of success on this thread with it. I got pregnant despite a much worse prognosis than yours after taking it for four months, NickiW and Jennig fell pregnant narturally after taking it - again with much worse odds than you - and LauraB is pregnant with triplets after taking it.

Here are a couple of the studdies - scuse me cos one is very long indeed...

This is the short one:

1: J Assist Reprod Genet. 2007 Dec 11 
Update on the use of dehydroepiandrosterone supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
Barad D, Brill H, Gleicher N.
Department of Epidemiology and Social Medicine, Albert Einstein College of Medicine, Bronx, NY, USA.
OBJECTIVE: We assessed the role of DHEA supplementation on pregnancy rates in women with diminished ovarian function. 
DESIGN: This is a case control study of 190 women with diminished ovarian function. The study group includes 89 patients who used supplementation with 75 mg daily of oral, micronized DHEA for up to 4 months prior to entry into in vitro fertilization (IVF). 
The control group is composed of 101 couples who received infertility treatment, but did not use DHEA. The primary outcome was clinical pregnancy after the patient's initial visit. 
We developed a Cox proportional hazards model to compare the proportional hazards of pregnancy among women using DHEA with the controls group. 
RESULTS: Cumulative clinical pregnancy rates were significantly higher in the study group (25 pregnancies; 28.4% vs. 11 pregnancies; 11.9%; relative hazard of pregnancy in study group (HR 3.8; 95% CI 1.2-11.8; p < 0.05). 
CONCLUSIONS: DHEA treatment resulted in significantly higher cumulative pregnancy rates. These data support a beneficial effect of DHEA supplementation among women with diminished ovarian function.
PMID: 18071895 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

And this is the hugely long one:

Prematurely Aging Ovaries Overview
Older women (generally above age 3, and younger women with so-called
prematurely aging ovaries, will often find it harder to get pregnant. We,
here at CHR, have a special interest in the "aging ovary" and have been
conducting a lot of research on this topic. See Ovarian Aging: is there a
"Norm" in Contemporary ObGyn. Our program has become known in the
community as the program of "last resort" and we, therefore, have probably
proportionally more "older ovaries" under treatment than any other
infertility center in New York City.

One of our patients, not too long ago, indeed, taught us a very important
new lesson, which we, since, have diligently investigated with an
increasing number of our patients. She, without our knowledge, had started
taking the over the counter available, mild male hormone, DHEA and, as a
consequence, greatly increased her oocyte (egg) yield in IVF. Indeed,
after approximately four months of DHEA usage, her 43-year old ovaries
behaved like those of woman in her 20ies.

Treatment Qualifications
If you are older than 40 and are unable to get pregnant after trying for
six months, complete the Prematurely Aging Ovaries Qualification Form to
determine if you qualify for our DHEA Treamtment Program. This new
treatment may improve the patients' inherently limited preg nancy chances.
Such a treatment offered itself when one of our patients, without our
knowledge, started to take the mild male hormone, DHEA, and, subsequently,
greatly increased her oocyte yield in IVF cycles. Indeed, this 43 year old
woman, after approximately four months of DHEA treatment, featured ovaries
which in function and sonographic appearance were indistinguishable from
ovaries one would expect in much younger females.

Because of the extremely dramatic improvement in ovarian response by this
patient after DHEA use, we felt ethically obliged to publicize this
finding as quickly as possible since, in older women, time is, of course,
of essence. A more formal scientific report of this case appeared in
Fertility and Sterility, the official organ of the American Society for
Reproductive Medicine (ASRM).

As we have emphasized from the beginning, one case in medicine may give
hope but is certainly not enough to reach far reaching conclusions of any
kind. We have emphasized this fact from day one; not only to our patients,
but have also stressed it in our writings. At the same time we, however,
have mounted a strong effort to investigate the use of DHEA as a potential
extender of female fertility and have done so in two distinctive formats..

The ultimate study format for any clinical trial is the double blinded,
prospectively randomized study. Such a study has been approved by our
Institutional Review Board (IRB) and is under way. This study, however,
mandates the use of a placebo, a sugar pill, in half of all patients. In
practical terms this means that one half of all patients in this study
will receive no treatment for up to four months. To give no treatment to
an older woman who, maybe, has only a few months of reproductive life
left, would not be considered ethical. We, therefore, had to restrict this
study to a relatively young patient population, between the ages of 35 and
40 years. Women above age 40 will not be enrolled in this study.

They, however, are given the option of using DHEA, anyhow, by serving as
their own controls. In this study, we compare patients' IVF outcomes,
before they started using DHEA, to IVF cycle outcomes after the use of the
medication. This form of a study is, of course, not as well controlled as
a double blinded, prospectively randomized study, but, as this case so
well demonstrates, such studies are not always possible in medicine and,
sometimes, we have to accept a second best study format.

Two other IVF centers, one in New York and the other in Chicago, have
joined us in the prospectively randomized study and we hope to be able to
report results within a reasonably short time period. Finding infertility
patients who agree to be randomized to possible placebo for four months
is, of course, not always easy. We have, however, so far been able to
place over 30 patients into the second study and are, therefore, already
in a position to report further preliminary results. These results are
currently being summarized for another formal scientific publication.
However, because of the obvious time pressures involved in older women, we
feel an ethical obligation to pass these preliminary results on as soon as
we become aware of them.

Treatment Findings To Date - 10/20/05
At the annual meeting of the ASRM which took place between October 17-19
in Montreal, Canada. Drs Gleicher and Barad presented a number of research
papers and, amongst them, the DHEA Update received considerable attention.
This presentation by Dr. Gleicher offered the most recent update of CHR's
DHEA data and also represented the first presentation of these data
(except for CHR Grandrounds) on U.S. soil. Dr. Gleicher had presented
earlier talks on the subject at the World Congress for IVF in Istanbul, at
the ESHRE meeting in Copenhagen and on recent lecture tour through Japan
and Taiwan. To a packed house, the presentation involved outcome data on
DHEA patients who had completed IVF cycles and, for the first time, a life
table analysis of all patients who had been started on DHEA which,
therefore, also included the many spontaneous pregnancies we have
witnessed in this patient population. This kind of analysis allows
separating prognostic factors by such patient characteristics as age and,
therefore, represents a very useful tool in counseling patients. What this
analysis demonstrated is that women with prematurely aging ovaries, under
age 38 years, have excellent pregnancy chances with the use of DHEA. Women
with prematurely aging or physiologically aged ovaries, between ages 39
and 42 years also still have surprisingly good pregnancy rates, though
lower than the former group. Above age 42, the establishment of pregnancy
is difficult, even with DHEA, though our oldest ongoing pregnancy is in a
patient who was age 45 years at time of conception.

Treatment Findings - 9/1/05
In this month's update we want to inform you about yet another remarkable
observation we have made in patients who have started using DHEA:
Spontaneous pregnancies, while patients wait to go into IVF cycles.

We are currently in the final stages of calculating what is called a life
table analysis (LTA) for all patients who, over the last year, have been
placed on DHEA. The purpose of such a LTA is to document all pregnancies
that have occurred, whether spontaneously or through IVF, so that this
overall rate can be compared to what would be expected from such a patient
population.

Such a statistical comparison is not ideal because under best study
conditions one would, of course, like to compare patients who were blindly
given DHEA or a placebo. While such a placebo-controlled study is also
underway, considering the patients who are candidates for DHEA treatment,
we have encountered the expected difficulties in recruitment, since most,
not surprisingly, do not want to take the risk of being blindly assigned
to four to five months of placebo. We, therefore, have to work with the
best evidence we are able to develop and that this, as of this time, the
kind of LTA we are in the process of preparing.

While we have no final data yet available, our preliminary f indings came
as a surprise, even to us! We have seen so far, in addition, to the DHEA
pregnancies with IVF, TWELVE (12) post-DHEA pregnancies in women who have
not yet reached IVF treatment and approximately two third of these
pregnancies are ongoing.

Considering who the patients are who we have placed on DHEA, these numbers
are truly remarkable and exceed even our own, most optimistic
expectations. We in principle recommend DHEA treatment only to two patient
groups: The first group is older women, usually over age 42.5 years, with
no prior IVF experience, or over age 40, if a prior IVF experience yielded
only small numbers of good quality eggs/embryos. A second group is younger
women, always under age 40, who have indisputable evidence of prematurely
aging ovaries. Both of these patients groups, without treatment, have, as
many studies in the literature have shown, only a minimal chance of
spontaneous pregnancy. Indeed, most IVF programs will not even accept
patients from either of these two groups because, even with IVF, their
chances of conception are extremely poor.

In approximately 50 such patients, our data show that over 30% have so far
conceived and over two-thirds of those who have conceived are either
carrying ongoing pregnancies or have already delivered, if spontaneously
conceived and pregnancies, conceived through IVF cycles, are added up.

As noted above, these preliminary numbers are truly remarkable and exceed
even our own expectations. It is important to note that these numbers are
preliminary! We will publish an "Update" on our website with final numbers
as soon as those have become available. Because of the importance of this
issue to so many women with aging ovaries, we want to make absolutely sure
that our data are correct in their last detail and we are, therefore,
currently re-reviewing the charts of all DHEA patients.

However, because time is of so much essence for women with aging ovaries,
we have made it a policy to offer data to CHR's own patients, and to the
readers of our website, as soon as reliable data become available to us.
Research is slow and the publication of research data in scientific
journals is even slower. As an example, the report on our index patients,
which led CHR into the research of DHEA over a year ago, will only now, in
September, be published in Fertility & Sterility, the official organ of
The American Society for Reproductive Medicine (ASRM). We are, however,
planning on presenting the finalized LTA of our DHEA experience at the
upcoming annual ASRM meeting in Montreal , Canada , which will take place
in October. Our paper has been accepted for oral presentation for the
first day of the meeting.

Treatment Findings - 8/12/05
For a number of reasons this month's update is quite remarkable and
unusual: A first reason is that, once again, we can report on a very
significant DHEA-related advance which was served to us on a platter by a
patient. Most of you will recall that it was one of our patients at CHR
who brought DHEA to our attention in the first place. This time, it wasn't
even one of our own patients but a patient elsewhere who, through the
internet, had become aware of our DHEA work and contacted us to tell us
about her truly unique history. And in telling us, and documenting, her
history in excruciating detail, she allowed us not only to correct her own
presumptive diagnosis but, more importantly, provided us with convincing
proof of the importance of DHEA for normal ovarian function and, possibly
most importantly, may have pointed us into a direction which will allow us
to understand, diagnose and treat the prematurely aging ovary better.

So what is this all about?
This patient, after a number of years of infertility, decided to
investigate the medical literature to see what else she could do to better
her obviously prematurely aging ovarian function with elevated, very
abnormal FSH levels. Like our initial patient, she came across the one
paper in the literature that suggested that DHEA may improve ovarian
function to a small degree. She took this, however, a step further and
asked her medical endocrinologist to investigate her adrenal glands, which
produces DHEA. And, low and behold, this testing revealed that she,
indeed, had very low DHEA levels in conjunction with certain other low sex
hormones. Her medical endocrinologist correctly concluded that she, most
likely, suffered from an adrenal enzyme defect which blocked the normal
production of DHEA in her adrenal glands and prescribed DHEA substitution.

Even though this medical endocrinologist was apparently wrong in the exact
enzyme defect he had diagnosed (that defect actually results in elevated
DHEA levels), her treatment with DHEA, indeed, corrected, as was well
documented, all of her hormonal abnormalities. Her DHEA returned to normal
levels and so did her production of other hormones which are produced from
DHEA, such as estradiol. In addition, in her first IVF cycle, after
approximately 6 months of DHEA substitution, she produced more eggs and
better eggs and embryos than in prior IVF cycles, conceived a triplet
pregnancy and delivered, at age 39, a healthy son after six years of prior
unsuccessful attempts.

So what does all of this mean?
First and foremost this patient is an experiment of nature which suggests
that low DHEA levels may, indeed, be cause for infertility and, possibly,
premature ovarian aging and that DHEA substitution may reverse some of
these effects successfully.

In demonstrating these facts, this patient provides confirmation for our
DHEA work which has suggested that DHEA substitution in older ovaries
increases egg yield and egg as well as embryo quality. Since DHEA levels
are known to decrease significantly with advancing age, the aging ovary
can be seen as akin to that of a DHEA deprived ovary, where the cause of
that deprivation, as in this patient, appears not age-related but due to
an adrenal defect. In other words, this patient confirms that DHEA
deprivation, if corrected, improves ovarian function. In doing so, this
case validates the treatment of aging ovaries with DHEA.

Maybe more importantly, however, this case also may point towards a better
understanding of the prematurely aging ovary and here is why:
approximately 10% of women suffer from prematurely aging ovaries. They
usually reach menopause prematurely and this condition is familial; i.e.,
it means that if your mother had early menopause, you, as her daughter,
are at significantly increased risk for early menopause, as well. The
diagnosis of prematurely aging ovaries is, as we have repeatedlydescribed
in these pages, at times difficult to make, requires a high level of
suspicion and, at times, cannot be made without taking patients into an
IVF cycle. It is, therefore, no surprise that many women with this
diagnosis go undiagnosed for long periods and are frequently misdiagnosed
as so-called "unexplained infertility."

All of this applied to this patient. She went undiagnosed for years. Only
after her FSH levels became significantly abnormal was the problem
recognized. And with great likelihood, will she experience early
menopause, though she is currently attempting another pregnancy. This
patient was, however, unique in one aspect: she was diagnosed with an
adrenal enzyme deficiency which prevented the normal conversion of
precursor hormones into DHEA.

This, of course, immediately raised in our minds the question whether
there might not be other patients, like her? Indeed, one could speculate
that this kind of an adrenal enzyme defect may be quite frequent. Many
patients then could be expected to have, as a consequence of such a
defect, low DHEA levels and these adrenal enzyme defects may, then,
indeed, represent a significant cause for the premature aging of ovaries.
In other words, the prematurely aging ovary may be an adrenal disease!

Such a finding would, of course, have huge significance for our field
because it would give us, for the first time, tools to diagnose women with
this condition early and then treat them correctly. Moreover, DHEA
substitution may also allow us to delay their premature menopause.

We are looking for volunteers:
However, one swallow does not make spring, yet! We have a lot of work to
do to confirm this very exiting theory and have, therefore, already
instigated a study of young women with proven prematurely aging ovaries.
In order to have very clear study criteria for our patients with
prematurely aging ovaries, we have set strict criteria for patient
selection for this study.

If you want to participate in this study, you have to be under the age of
35 and you have to have had an elevated FSH level on at least one
occasion. If you believe that you qualify, please complete the Prematurely
Aging Ovaries Qualification Form.

Once confirmed to qualify for the study, you will be asked to spend a few
hours at our Center on either the 2nd or the 3rd day of your menstrual
period, at which time you will undergo a so-called ACTH stimulation test.
This is a routine test for adrenal function.

What it means is that you will have some baseline bloods drawn; then you
have a small amount of the hormone ACTH injected intravenously, followed
by two more blood draws at 30 and 60 minutes after injection. How several
of your hormones respond to the injection of ACTH, defines your adrenal
function.

Treatment Findings - 6/27/05
Because women who potentially can expect benefits from DHEA treatment are
usually at an age, and on a time-line, that do not allow for delays, we
have made it a practice to publish on our website periodic updates on
CHR's DHEA experience, as the data become available.

CHR is, of course, pursuing in parallel the scientific publication of
these data; however, the scientific publication process is very slow and
many patients do not have the time left to wait for such formal
publications. For example, the first report on the CHR's index patient,
who gave us the idea to pursue the investigation of DHEA, over a year and
a half ago, appeared in print in Fertility & Sterility, the official organ
of the American Society for Reproductive Medicine (ASRM) in its September
2005 issue. Another manuscript, describing CHR's DHEA experience over the
first year of treatment, will be submitted for publication soon.

In addition, we are presenting our DHEA data on an ongoing basis at
international scientific meetings. For example, Norbert Gleicher MD, our
Medical Director, presented updated DHEA data at the invitation of the
organizers at the World Congress for ART in Istanbul, Turkey in May, and,
just recently in June, at the Annual Meeting of the European fertility
Society (ESHRE) in Copenhagen, Denmark. At both of these meetings the data
received disproportionate attention from the community of fertility
specialists. To keep the local New York Ob/Gyn community informed, David
Bard, MD, presented the data at one of CHR's Grandround events in June.

The following is a summary of conclusions about CHR's DHEA data, as we
presented them at these events, and as we understand them to be reflected
by the clinical experience we have witnessed so far in our patients:

>>DHEA increases in older women oocyte numbers to a statistically very
significant degree.

>> DHEA also increases egg and embryo quality in older women to a
statistically very significant way.

>> DHEA appears to increase pregnancy rates with IVF in older women;
however, while we are observing a very strong trend towards
significance for this finding, the data have not yet reached
statistical significance.

>> We have observed preliminary evidence, which has not reached
statistical significance, and needs to be viewed with extreme caution,
that DHEA may reduce the degree of chromosomal abnormalities in eggs
and embryos of older women.

We are, therefore, to day in a position where we can state with
considerable conviction that treatment with DHEA benefits older women, as
reflected by their IVF- cycle outcomes.

We have also considerable evidence, though not as much as in older women,
that DHEA treatment has a similarly beneficial effect on younger women
with prematurely aging ovaries.

>> We also confirmed the initial observation in our index patient that
the effectiveness of DHEA usage peaks after approximately 4 months of
use.

>> Moreover, we strongly suspect (though do not yet have absolute proof)
that co-treatment with gonadotropins further amplifies the positive
DHEA effect on the aging ovary.

The conclusions we report here are based on what is called observational
studies. The quality of results obtained from such studies is not equal
to results obtained from prospectively randomized and blinded studies. We
have, indeed, instigated such a study protocol for DHEA; however, because
it involves the randomization of patients to placebo we have experienced
considerable recruitment problems into the study since patients with
"older" ovaries are usually hesitant to take the risks of prolonged
placebo treatments.

Our observational study is, however, of rather high quality because it
involves patients pre- and post-DHEA treatment in unselected fashion and,
indeed, also involves by now a large enough number of patients who serve
as their own controls in that they, themselves, underwent pre- and post-
DHEA cycles.

Finally, we are extremely confident of our data because, even, when we
statistically corrected for the increased egg numbers, we observe after
DHEA treatment, we still maintain high significance for improved egg and
embryo quality.

We are on purpose not publishing our DHEA treatment protocols because we
want to discourage self-treatment with DHEA. We, however, encourage
colleagues to contact us with questions and will, on such occasion, gladly
share our clinical experiences in more detail and describe our treatment
protocols.

Patients who wish to consider treatment through CHR should contact us for
a consultation for an appointment. Patients who live outside of the
United States may request an appointment for a telephone consultation
with a CHR physician. CHR is routinely cooperating on patient care with
physicians from all over the world.

Treatment Findings - 5/19/05
The happy mother of a newborn 8lbs., 2oz. boy was 41 years old at time of
her successful IVF cycle in July of 2004 which had been preceded by seven
weeks of DHEA treatment. A prior IVF attempt in June of 2004 had to be
cancelled after lack of ovarian response to ovarian stimulations. With
identical ovarian stimulations and the DHEA treatment, we were able to
produce 8 oocytes and 4 embryos, respectively. To date, five women waiting
to go into IVF cycles have conceived spontanelously.

Previous Treatment - 5/05
DHEA not only increases egg numbers but also appears to improve egg/embryo
quality. Our experience with DHEA has now reached 45 women with previously
diagnosed impaired ovarian reserve. They have used the medication for
various time intervals at a range form 4 to 48 weeks before starting an
IVF cycle. Based on these patients we are so far able to compare 43 IVF
cycles before with 33 cycles conducted after DHEA start. The following
findings were noted:

Baseline FSH and ESTRADIOL levels did not change with treatment
Egg production increased significantly from an average of 4.4 to an
average of 8.6 oocytes (confirming further our previously reported update
data
Eggs after DHEA treatment produced high quality embryos at a significantly
higher rate than eggs prior to treatment (35% vs. 16%).
This latter observation provides the first evidence ever reported that
DHEA treatment not only increases egg quantity but apparently also
improves egg quality. If further investigations should confirm these early
and, therefore, preliminary data, then DHEA could truly be seen as an
"ovarian rejuvenator" by beneficially affecting two of the classical signs
of ovarian aging, poor egg numbers and poor egg quality. Anecdotally, such
an interpretation of these data is further supported by our observation of
a small number of totally unexpected spontaneous pregnancies in women with
clear evidence of diminished ovarian reserve after they started DHEA
supplementation.
Previous Treatment Findings - 3/05
Our experience with these over 30 patients, therefore, suggests the
following:

In women, ages 40 to approximately 44, DHEA, indeed, appears to increase
oocyte yield. This increase is not observed in all women but in a
horizontal assessment it is significant for the whole group studied.
The data is not yet adequate to assess the value of DHEA in younger women,
with evidence of prematurely aging ovaries, but preliminary trends suggest
that DHEA may have similar benefits in these patients.
We confirmed that the benefit of DHEA increases with time of use and peaks
after approximately 4 months of use. Whether the plateau reached after 4
months DHEA use is time limited, and, if so, for how long before a decline
is observed, is unknown.
DHEA appears to enhance spontaneous fecundity/fertility. We make this
statement based on the observation that, in this very unfavorable group of
patients, 4 (!!) conceived spontaneously while on DHEA treatment and
waiting to enter an IVF cycle. This is, of course, anecdotal evidence in
view of the small numbers; however, our expectation for spontaneous
pregnancies in these patients is extremly low.
DHEA use probably lowers baseline FSH levels. We cannot make this
statement with absolute certainty because only one, out of two,
statistical analyses performed on these data showed statistical
significance so far.
We do not know yet whether, in addition to oocyte quantity, DHEA also
effects oocyte quality.

Happy reading!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there Angel - as Miranda says, we have had quite a few successes with DHEA on this thread.  That said, I personally think it may be a little early to condemn you as a poor responder after one cycle on which you got 12 eggs!!!  If only 2 or 3 were mature, it could be that they triggered you too early or that you may have done better on a lower dose and maybe got fewer eggs but more mature ones.  Whatever, do not despair at all.  

Miranda has identified the main studies on DHEA.  You are right to note that controlled studies are few.  CHR admit they have found it VERY difficult to complete randomised studies because when women read about DHEA they drop out of the study and take it, rather than risk being randomised to the placebo!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Miranda, thanks for the article. I've saved it - will make a good reading during one of my breaks at work. 

Little Jenny, thanks for your re assurance. My RE actually said that I'm a poor responder as after a fairly high dose, I only had 5 follicles during my first scan. My drugs were then doubled. I did ask the RE whether it was a question of quality and he said no because out of the mature eggs, fertilisation rate was excellent with top quality embryos. 

I missed taking the DHEA while on holidays, but have resumed again. Hopefully they are making a difference!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Not got time for a long post now as I have my neice and Max running round the house like lunatics and I should be supervising/playing rather than ignoring her and Max while I am on the laptop!!

I have a quick question.  Does anyone know how recent HIV Hep B & C tests need to be.  Ours were done about 9 months ago.  The Lister printed materials say they are valid for 1 year, the consultant said 6 months and the nurse said 1 year.  I emailed the consultant a few days ago and no reply.  What have others been told.

I will do a longer post later on.

Tracey


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel - hopefully the DHEA will give you a boost but it could be that if you are on a higher dose of stims from the beginning it will make all the difference too.  They are often a bit cautious first time, especially when you are young like you!  You mentioned other things you can do to help your chances - I think you can wear yourself out with things you "could" do and you can be given all sorts of different advice!  I would say the best thing you can do (and the most difficult) is to try and de-stress.  Ideally, cut back on alcohol and caffeine and eat a healthy diet but the odd burger, expresso or night out sharing a bottle of wine is not going to make any difference.  At least that's my view!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Little Jen - when you said share a bottle............ I drank a bottle on Saturday night......... and the rest - feel like I have fried my poor little egg!! 

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tracey - it's six months if egg sharing or a year if not. So, a year for us lot.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - if glugging back a bottle of wine every so often affected fertility that much, there would be far, far more people with fertility problems.  There would also be no such thing as foetal acohol syndrome disorders although these are apparently on the rise. 

don't beat yourself up!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have lots of time to post now.  I called up to Max as he was popping upstairs to go for a wee, no answer, I went up and found him fast asleep on the floor!  He won't wake up (he is fine) so I have put him to bed - that means he will wake up about 5am but I haven't got the heart to force him to stay awake now so I don't have to get up too early - I am such a soft touch.

Thanks Miranda for confirming how long HIV test is valid for.  DH will be pleased as he hates needles.  He used to be fine before his car accident but has had so much done to him over the last few years he can't stand anything medical anymore.

Ally. I am sure the odd binge can't make that much difference.  I hope not anyway as I have had a weekend of much much too much to drink.  We had a really nice day yesterday, had some friends we only see every six months over for lunch.  How are things with SIL - what did she say to you to upset you so much?

Hi Swinny.  Good friends are worth their weight in gold. I am glad you have the work hurdle out of the way - it is horrible having to tell everyone the bad news isn't it.  I found that I had told loads and loads of people along the way and then had to text them all as I couldn't face ringing them.  Glad you have your follow up but it seems like ages away.  I had the same problem, I wanted my follow up the next week not over a month away.

Laura.  Nearer to the birth all sorts of people will come out of the woodwork and offer you stuff, friends of friends etc.  Definately try free-cycle nearer the time.  I am a big fan, I use it to get rid of stuff I don't want and look for stuff I do.  If you put a WANTED post you will get lots of emails.  You have to offer something before you can put a wanted post.
I hope you enjoyed your last Monday at work.

Abby, congratulations on being PUPO with 3.  Good luck  

My memory isn't good enough to remember posts from part 50 so I will have to stop here.

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Crikey - I think I am going to start taking notes as I read through the pages, so that I don't miss out on everything... here goes....

Steph - your DE person sounds fab - I am really excited for you! 

Ophelia - the clinic against natural IVF sound like they're not worth bothering with if thats the way they think! Keep searching - you will find a perfect clinic soon!

Oddette - congrats on scan!

Swinny - sorry to hear your news - good that you have some frosties as a back up and holiday combination sounds like a plan!

Laura - glad trips are doing fine - all your talk about getting 3 lots of stuff sounds expensive!! You need a sponsor!!! 

Emma - glad bump is growing - people keep saying that mine doesn't look very big! which is a bit disconcerting when you've gone through so much worry to get to this point!! Makes you doubt it is there!

Mirr - glad Bob is getting into a routine- still sounds like hard work!!!

Niks I like your new baby picture! Emily looks lovely.

Sorry to anyone I have missed - been watching the equestrian part of the olympics and trying to take things easy with my own horses - easier said than done!!!


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thought I'd give you an update as I've been a bit quiet (not like me really ) lately. Well, after they pulled the rug from under my feet on Friday and cancelled tx I had a bit of a blow out , celebrated my 43rd (!) birthday yesterday and - all in all - have not been too bad. Today I spoke to the clinic and they won't be offering us any more tx as they say it wouldn't be feasible. I asked about other fsh drugs but apparently they all much of the same. Funnily enough, my left ovary seems to be getting ready to ovulate all by itself now . Well, good excuse for some bms .

On a more serious note, we have now decided to go for the DE route. We talked about it before we decided to give it one shot with my own eggs, and things haven't changed. I'm a strong believer 'nurture over nature', and if our child turns out to look like DH I'm happy . I'm still believing that I'll have my longed for family in the not too distant future.

However, this means that I'll be popping over to the DE thread and won't be posting much on here - but definitley still reading and keeping up to date. And, who knows, we might meet up on the other threat..

I wish y'all the best of luck and thank you all again. You're fab and deserve some bananas!
[fly]      [/fly]

Over and out, xEls.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all.

Just a quickie as had a long day and back hurting like hell!

In bed with the dragons and then early night.

Hope your all well, catch up tom.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Elsbelles* - big  to you - I know making the decision to go for DE is a huge one - wishing you and your DH lots of luck for the future - I'm sure you'll get there    it may just be a different road to travel than the one you expected  Have you thought about which clinic to go to yet? Please PM me/let me know if I can help at all  and let us know how you get on! 

*Laura* - hope your back feels better tomorrow 

*Bugle* - can we have a bump pic? even if you say it's on the small side! 

*Angel* - welcome to the thread  are you in the US? noticed that you call your doctor your RE, think that's an Amercian thing?  good luck with taking the DHEA - 12 eggs is actually not a bad response at all so hopefully next time they can tweak things so that they are all mature when collected - really hope you get a good response next time   

*Fishface *- hope the time will fly past for you   

*Jo Mc* - good to hear your Dad is now well  and good luck with moving house!   

*Swinny* -   

*Tracey, LittleJen, Mira * and everybody else- hi 

I am sooo sick of this weather!  - had to put a big jumper on tonight it was so chilly and I'm not putting the heating on in August!  Think my downreg jab kicked in today as have felt irritable for no particular reason - poor DH! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Els - good luck with everything - a brave and hard decision   
Steph - i did have the heating on yesterday - a quick 30 min blast!   It was so cold!
Mirra - how is the routine? OUrs is out the window in the morning. She was lying in the crib blowing raspberries this am!  
LB  - how you? You at work still??
Love to all
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Routine, Nicks? ROU-BLOODY-TIIIIIINE Sigh.

Having said that, after keeping me up till 2.30am he's following GF today, but not intentionally. Napped a little this morning, now asleep on our bed for his midday nap. Going to join him in a mo - shattered!

Steph - the weather sucks the big one, it really does. I'm back in a fleece and wellies for walking the dogs.  

God Laura, can you imagine being in bed with those five? 

Bugle - are you still managing to ride?

Els - good luck with the DE decision! Where will you go for that?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

The weather does suck.

So does moving house - the place is still full of boxes and we have had to spend a fortune despite a load of furniture donations.  I think my grandparents' ancient chairs from the 1950s will be back in fashion by the time we can afford a sofa!

roll on Saturday - off on holiday to sunny Cornwall for a week.

Els - Best of luck to you. It takes so much more than spliced genes to make a family. 

Mirra & Nicks - best of luck with those routines!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The same goes for you LilJen - try Freecycle! Some beautiful sofas have been offered on our local one - fabric, leather, period, etc. All you need to pay for is hiring a van...


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

)Steph, Nicki, Miranda, Little Jenny - thanks for the good wishes . It still feels like it's the right thing to do and I'm getting very excited about it. We are looking at going to Serum in Athens - the girls on that thread are raving about it and it looks like it's getting excellent results at half the price of Spanish clinics. Have already received a really nice email from the doctor there and will get the ball rolling once we're back from a short break in Barcelona at the end of the month. So need some serious heat and sunshine - this weather ain't good for the soul! 

BTW, does anybody have any ideas what to do with the unsued drugs I bought for the cancelled tx? Have hardly touched the Cetrotide and the trigger shots (and they cost a hell of a ot of money ). Thought there might be a charity or something? Does anybody know?

Anyways, will keep you posted. Mucho amor to everybody!

xEls.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Els* - you are right about Serum, the doctor there sounds fab (if a bit mad!  ), they are getting great results and don't have the long waiting list that Reprofit does. Sounds like she uses donors from all over Europe, so can match British colouring easily. 

I know I should have faith that my next cycle will work but have been lurking on the Serum thread thinking about a back-up plan just in case it doesn't, as I would go back to the bottom of Reprofit's waiting list, which is now 11-12 months!  I'm one of those people who have to have Plan B lined up!  Serum sounds like a brilliant choice - good luck    and will be following your progress with great interest! 

Have really loved watching the Olympics today (apart from when I popped out to M&S to buy a bra as I have gone up to a D cup!  ) - brilliant TV! 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

How are we all?

Els - Oh exciting! I love planning!  

Steph - How you feeling? Eatne any husbands heads today?  

Miranda - I think your doing fab.. he is fed and watered and sleeping?? Surely thats all boxes ticked at this stage?  

Nicks - Yup still working, thik I'll be signed off next Thurs when I see the cons.    Think I'm ready to finsih now. 

Well I'm feeling better today, although I get a pressure on my cervix when I first stand up after sitting down... no idea if its normal.. off to google.

Looks a good secret millionaire on tonight if anyone is watching!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura - woo over 17 weeks now! 

I've not been so irritable today - just really tired. Apparently I will feel my worst around a week after the jab - so not looking forward to the weekend! 

My SIL has had that cervix feeling for months - she is due in about 7 weeks. Try not to worry hon, I know that's easier said than done! 

Mira - hope you managed to get a kip!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well he's almost doubled in weight in eight weeks Laura!   It's no wonder I can't keep up with the bf. I was wondering whether to go to the GP and ask for this drug that increases milk - domperidine. But he's doing so much better mood-wise on mainly formula with a couple of bonding bfs thrown in. I dunno - I just feel so sad I can't produce enough! But seriously, I'd need udders...

I'm sure it's normal to feel that pressure when you're carrying three. It's a pain, but you'll just have to lie back and think of England for a wee while yet.

Steph - I'm the same! Always a Plan B. Mine was to build our own house somehow if the Jin cycle failed.

Els - great that you're excited! I love that feeling of cracking on with a plan you feel will work. Yay!

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Domperidine sounds like a famous brand of champagne Mira! 

Robert sounds like he is thriving to me  - the greedy little monkey!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Elsbelle.  I'm glad you have a way forward.  I totally agree with you that it is who brings a child up that counts not who the genes come from.  I am already thinking that if my tx doesn't work I will try the DE route - depending on waiting list times.  How did it feel to be 43 - won't be long for me!!
I hope you enjoy barcelona - I have always wanted to go there.  I don't know if there is anywhere you can get rid of unused drugs.  I think the reaon FF plaster the site with warnings about not trying to sell or give away drugs is because it is illegal.  It might be worth you emailing one of he moderators directly to see if there is anywhere off the site like a charity as you questioned.


Mirander.   I know I am not one to give advice about routines, but I thought it was only when they got to 6 weeks that you should get them into a routine, Robert isn't much older than that.  On the BF front, personally I didn't feel that it was any more bonding than bottle as you can't actually see their little face when BF.  Another thing is that you have given him all those special immunity giving things in the first few days before your milk came in.  Do what is best for you and Robert not what all the articles say - all those WHO recomendations are taking into account countries that aren't able to bottle feed with clean water in sterile bottles.

Laura.  I bet you will be glad when you have finsihed work.  I remember feeling that Max was going to fall out as I was walking along from about 6 months so god knows what it must be like carrying 3.  Lots of rest for you.

Steph, not long now.  I am like you, always need to have decided what I will do the stage after next.

Littlejenny.  Moving is a nightmare isn't it.  I echo what Mirander said about freecycle - see what you can get.  Have a good holiday.

NickiW.  I'm glad I am not the only one putting the heating on!  

I am going to a wedding in Lancashire the weekend after next and have had an email from the bride advising us not to wear heals as they are likely to get stuck in the mud if it rains. Surely you should be able to organise a wedding in August and not have to warn the guests about possible mud!

Bugle.  I presume as horse riding is so popular you won't have trouble finding someone to exercise your horses for you when you can't manage them anymore.  My SIL rode almost to the end of her pregnancy, was just more careful.

Have a good evening

Tracey


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gina Ford's book is from BIRTH Tracey! I thought I was late!  

Your poor friend - we all want the sun to come out for our weddings! Hope the weather's changed by then.

Laura - what an emotional Secret Millionnaire! Good cash amounts too - I did wonder about the bloke a few weeks ago worth £78 million who was only giving out £10,000 here and £20,000 there - that's like me giving a tramp a pound!  

Steph - that's the only reason I remember the name of the drug!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

haven't read through the thread as watching BB as we speak but just want to say to Miranda that Robert looks so cute in the new pic. 

The same goes for Nick's little Emily, what a sweetie. 

Miranda-   at the comment about secret millionaire and you giving a tramp a pound. So true. 

Steph- How's things with your Dad?  

laura- are you off on maternity leave soon?

Hi Bugle. Good to hear all is going well with you. 

Had another reading (via email) and her reply was " Yes, I DO see you getting pregnant, but I'm being shown a "wait". They're showing me conception or BFP near the end of this year into the beginning of next year, so I have to say between Dec and Feb'09.
Also a BOY comes up for this pregnancy. Are you currently taking fertility meds? As this come up...so if not now,I feel you will be soon. let me know if this makes sense. Hope my timing is off and it happens sooner! "

 I never mentioned IVF or TX at all, just asked if she could see me getting pregnant and having a baby.

Hi to the rest of yous. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Can i just categorically and for the record state that I'm not trying to give away or sell my left over meds. Just figured that this happens to us a lot and that there might be a way of putting them to good use rather than throwing them in the bin. Pleeeeease don't ban me from the site!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Evening girls

Yep plans I love them too - I am having to sit on my hands and try not to make a plan for after november!! My main plan is not going mad between now and then!!  So I went to the gym tonight - I looked like a beetroot on the treadmill, that was just before I got tangled in my ipod which then went shooting off the back of the machine, closely followed by me!! Oh why oh why can I not look like the perfect girls in there perfect little shorts and perfect little sweatbands!! Grrrr

Miranda - I must say it sound like you are doing such stirling work - I think it is so much harder for those with IF probs in the run up as you start off so much more tired that those who find it easier to get pregnant, the emotional roller coaster is exhausting and if you get it right you get months of sleepless nights into the bargain! Mind you I guess we won't be complaining about it! Re millionaire - I liked the guy tonight, he was rather sweet (and generous)

Tracey - good luck at the wedding - I know we shouldnt have to think about rain - but maybe a wedge would be a good alternative

Els - so happy that you are so excited - this must be one of the most amazing recoveries from a cancelled cycle we have seen - very impressive x 

Steph - congrats on your D cups!! Just think what you will have when you get pregnant next month   How is your Dad doing - hope you are all doing the best you can with all the worry x 

Laura - cross your legs honey - no seriously - the sensations must take some getting used to, and they will be more exaggerated as you are carrying 3 babes xxx Roll on the sign off  

Little Jen - its crap moving but you will be sorted soon and then you get get cosy for the autumn with your fella in your new place - its all going to be so great!!! 

Ophelia - ah your reading - interesting - mmm me thinks they may be on to something!!! 

Oh poor els - just saw your post re meds - dont worry it certainly didnt come across in that way  x

So off to bed now - have my counselling appointment at Lister tomorrow - have no idea what I am going to say - why is it when the date comes around you start feeling in control again 

Night night


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening Ally!
You're right - there's a big pressure to be supermum after IF. I'll chill out at some point...maybe!

I found the counsellor at the Lister very nice - can't remember much of it, but I went because I was going to be an egg sharer... some chance! I would have loved to share my eggs too.
Good luck with it!

Els - I didn't take it you were trying to give the drugs away or sell them either - never fear!

Mrs O - at least all the psychics are saying you'll be preggers! So what if their timing's a bit cock-eyed.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi all - just dropping by to see if there is any news from Beans.  I think today is test day for her.

thanks for the info on freecycle - i am joining practically every group in London (esp. the posh areas!!!) to try and find a sofa...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

that's the ticket! We also used to go to the dump a lot - you would not believe what people throw out! But only to Dorchester and wareham dumps - the Weymouth one was crap as it was a poorer area...  

Sofas are so common to come up on Freecycle, because people getting a new one have a real schlep to get rid of the old one unles they bung it on there.

Would you believe, we actually got a ride-on mower from Freecycle? It had headlights and everything. Bonkers!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just offering my Freecycle tips as I moderate the local group  

If you want to request an item then offering a few things first (doesn't matter what they are) will build up a bit of karma with members and really increases your chances of success - but don't tell anyone I told you that  

We gave away our old car - 6 months MOT and all as we bought a new one from a friend. It just need some TLC but I could bear to scrap it after driving it as the family hand me down for 16 years from new.

  for Beans

Heather


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree - you feel more inclined to give to people who post a few items. Mind you, it doesn't matter if you just want something out of the way such as a sofa I reckon, and the person can pick it up the very day the new one arrives - those things make a lot of difference! I live ten miles from the centre of two Freecycles and I often get people asking for stuff then looking up where I am and reneging on the offer! So annoying.

Beans - are you there chickie?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oh silly me -   I just checked Beans' signature and she doesn't test until Friday!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm here, just been reading the posts and pottering about! No my test date is Friday! Going   as want to just get the test over with.  I've been really struggling (tmi) with my stomach and the cyclogest is just not suiting me.  I've been in agony! Had a nice shopping trip cut short today because of it and feel sick and its just not nice.  Have some symptoms of the other AF pains etc etc but the stomach ache is taking over! I hope its all worth it!

Hows everyone? Miranda - love the pic of Robert he's so cute.  

Thanks all for thinking of me! You just sort of quietly drop of the earth on the 2ww.

H x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

aww Beans - you sound really low.  Please know you have every reason to be optimistic, whatever the outcome on Friday.  You got a fabulous haul of great quality eggs, as shown by your frosties.  Hang onto that and know that we are all   for you for Friday.  

I too love the latest pics of Robert and Emily Alice!


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

can any1 wlp me in what supplements to take ive been gone for so long and going to start again very soon xxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

jend said:


> can any1 wlp me in what supplements to take ive been gone for so long and going to start again very soon xxxxxx


 thanks


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Beans - I hope all that discomfort is those embies kicking back and getting comfy in there. Hang there m'dear  

jend - I just took Pregnacare as I didn't want to assault my body with all kinds but others here might be able to make some more suggestions. I also drank protein shakes during the treatment (ones not based on soya and with no vitamin A). If you read back here and on the IVF Poor Responders thread you'll find lots of stuff about DHEA too. Some people have found it really helpful but the clinical trials are in early days to Dr's views vary.

Good luck and keep us posted

Heather


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

me again! Wow two posts in as many days!!
Been on a summer scheme playgroup trip today - knackered!! Had a nightmare boy in my group who literally screamed and screamed and lay on the floor when he didn't get his own way (very embarassing!) This kind lady came up and said - don't worry my son does that every time we go to a restaurant - I was mortified to think she thought the boy was mine!!!! I hope my bump doesn't get any ideas!!! Anyway to cut a long story short - I am knackered, and can just about manage to slump in front of the PC!!
As for horses - still pottering about on the older ones. DH is riding the youngsters, but every time I ride I desperately need to wee!! Also feel awful worrying, so have pretty much stopped as of last weekend- especially as bump is hitting saddle when I trot!
Laura I should think carrying 3 you would feel a fair amount of pressure!! Take it easy- I am finding one very tiring etc.... so look forward to being signed off work, and think how wonderful it will be when you have 3 little bundles of joy!!
Ophelia - glad to hear you are forming a back up plan - have you decided on anywhere specific yet?
LJ - good luck with moving house/ finding furniture,
Anyway - better go and sort out some dinner....


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

very quick one as can't stop! Sorry in advance to those I miss! 

*Beansy *- sorry you are feeling so rough - good luck for your test on Friday, I really hope it has worked for you   

*Mira* - love the new pic of Robert & Pete 

*Jend *- good luck with starting again soon   

For those who remember Inconceivable - she tested positive today (12 days post 3 day transfer of 3 embies) after DE treatment at Reprofit = fantastic! 

 and  to all!

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA/ttc naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - Jinemed consultation 26/07/08*Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - due to start 01/08/08 *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Stephjoy*1st DE ICSI - going to Reprofit, Czech Republic 10/09/08 (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs))*Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - due to start 03/08/08
*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - 3 embies transferred - testing 22/08/08*Beans33*
2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - EC 06/08/08 - ET 08/08/08 - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - testing 22/08/08*Juicy*3rd IVF - Lister - EC 11/08/08 - 7 eggs - 6 fertlised - 2 transferred day 3 - testing 25/08/08 *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08*Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08*Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September with SP *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - 1st scan ??/??/08*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/3/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Beachy – Thanks for the lovely card matey. You are a fab friend xx

Els – That is a brave decision to move on. I am glad that you’ve got a plan and you’re getting the ball rolling. I wish you all the luck in the world xx

Beans – Hang in there babes. I will be thinking about you on Friday 

Mirra – That’s such a cute piccie of Robert. Don't beat yourself up about having to give the wee man formula, you've breast fed him too xx

Little Jen – Have a lovely holiday in Cornwall.

Laura – I hope the Dr signs you off matey then you can concentrate on getting your feet up until those bubbas arrive xx

Steph – Nervous or excited or both?? That’s lovely news for Inc, I posted for her the other day.

Well I’ve had a rotten day. Stressed out at work and then the AF from hell has arrived to kick my backside. I am in agony. I came in from work and Paul has gone out playing squash with his dad tonight and so I sat down took some painkillers and then sobbed for a good hour. If it’s not bad enough that it didn’t work, my period pains are an evil reminder that my body doesn’t bl**dy work properly.Having a down day today.

Hello to the rest of the gang. Off to bed now with a hot water bottle.

Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah    glad you liked it, hope you're ok x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks buddy you are a very thoughtful friend. Here's a cyber   for you and I'll give you a proper   when I see you next weeknd xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sarah - huge    to you, and hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG! Inconceivable conceived!!! If you're reading this, congratulations! Wow.

Sarah - AF is bloody agony, but it's a reminder that your body DOES work! If you didn't have her rat-tatting at your door you'd know something was very wrong! Where there's agonising pain and horribleness there's an egg in there.

Bugle - it must be quite frustrating to amble along on the older horses!

Beans - you've hit the 2WW wall then?   I hope this is your time. Good luck for Friday!

LilJen - how's the new hoose? It drives you bonkers for a bit not knowing where everything is, doesn't it? But it's lovely too.

Jend - I took zinc, selenium, folic acid, L-arginine and DHEA. My DH took all of the above except DHEA.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christ, I just woke up and went cold worrying about what I posted last night - I'm so sorry Sarah. I was thinking this was your next AF.  

I'm so sorry - please forgive me. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   that's fantastic news, woohoo, so pleased  xxx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning all!

I've been getting lots of encouraging posts from you - many thanks. 

traceymohair - you want t know what being 43 feels like? not that much different from 42 tbh, just don't like the number as much. somehow I find that once you're in your 40s, it all becomes a bit wishy washy. age only matters when it comes to reproduction. oh boy, and then it really DOES matter  !

Ally, Swinny - I don't think the way I'm reacting is amazing, impressive or brave. If anything it's the wimp's way out, i'm simply protecting myself from more heartache than is necessary. I did all the agonizing and crying over lost opportunities before we started IVF. I'd never have the strength to do what a lot of you do: have tx after tx and always pick yourselves up after a negative cycle. I think THAT is amazing, impressive and brave. Me, I'm being pragmatic and trying to be positive, and like laurab I like planning  . 

So, today I'm going to see my GP to get the necessary blood test sorted, then I'm off to Barcelona the weekend after next, and then I'm planning to go to Athens at the end of September for the initial consultation with a view to having the tx in Oct/Nov. That's the plan. Whether it'll all work out like that - who knows. Some things are out of our hands.

Have a good day!

xEls.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, this sure is a fast moving thread and I love it!!!!!! And I am already on the PR list  

It will take me a while to catch up with all of you here. I'm terribly busy at work right now. But promise that at some point I will definitely join in more actively.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Don’t worry about it, I know you didn’t mean to upset me and you haven’t. This AF isn’t really a proper AF it’s just losing the lining that’s been built up over the tx. Last time I had a proper AF about 2 weeks after I first started bleeding. This bleed is just a stark reminder that I’m not going to be a mum just yet.

It’s my own fault that I’ve come down to earth with a thump as I allowed myself to dream about going to Mama’s & Papa’s and being able to buy my own baby something instead of always going there to buy pressies for my friends babies. I properly let myself daydream about things and I’d worn the due date calculator out on here putting in my dates. I just feel gutted and pretty low  I’ll be fine in a few weeks once I’ve got my head back on straight.

Els –  

Angel -  

Beachy & Steph -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Sorry me post (again)..

Went to hospital on Tue as had that pressure and then started to get pains too, they admitted me and scanned me yesterday. My cervix has shortened and  I have funnelling both very bad news, back in a week to check again, if same or worse they will do a stitch. Not allowed to go back to work and feeling really sad not able to say goodbye to some youngsters I have worked with for years, and won't get to say bye to my collegaues.  Overall feeling pretty sorry for my self.  Sitting here expecting labour to arrive any moment.  

I've been awake since 4am, cat is on heat and meowing constantly at me.... feeling ratty.  

Hugs to everyone..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can you phone your youngsters L? You're getting good care - try to trust them to know how to take care of you all. We'll look after you too!

Sarah -   thanks for being understanding! I could have chopped my typing fingers off this morning.

Els - good luck with it all! Great that you have a plan.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I can phone them but not the same and can't at the moment as far too emotional, will end up crying at them! Most of them have been horribly abused and have no friends or family, they do rely farto much on 'paid people' seems so cruel I mean so much to them and then just dissappear.

How you anyway M?  Hows Bfeeding going?

Sarah - Sorry for the nasty AF.. still one step closer to the next round. 

Wow Inc preg.. I'll have to go hav a nose!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Laura

Oh hun, I am so sorry that you’re going through it. I thought that they should have put a stitch in a while ago just as a precaution. Please stay horizontal so that our babies stay put for many months to come yet. If you want any books or DVD’s give me a shout and I’ll send you some. You need to be on 24/7 bed rest.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - you rest up. HOpe you get that stitch in soon then you can relax a bit  
Swins - I can rememer having days like that - feeling really low. You have to dream sometimes though, its only  natural. And it will be you some day soon    Sorry about bad AF - I remember mine after the last failed cycle and how much it hurt emotionallly and physically 
Great news about Inc!  I hope its you next Steph   and Els of course - Els my FF pobby is going to Athens I think so I'll follow both of your progress 
Mirra - we're having a whingey day here   Trying not to sleep seems the name of the game. How's big bob?  
Hi Angel!
jend - welcome back. i took loads of stuff over the years but in the end it was just DHEA.
Droogie - had a look at freecycle - looks pretty good for when I do some clearing out!
Washing on line and then it starts raining - does the weather not realise how much effort that took!   
NW


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Laura - hope you manage to take it easy. Watch lots of crap tv, and get your other half to attend to your every need! It will all be worth it when you have those 3 lovely ickle babies. 

Elsbelle - you're a real inspiration - planning your way ahead. Go girl!

Swinny - you too are coping so well - you're bound to have down days after all you've been through and with all those drugs in your system. 

I'm having a really really bad day!! 

(1) We're about to move house (this weekend) but havent even started packing as I'm so busy with work - millions of reports to write by LASt week... I thought I'd start to arrange the phone and broadband line for the new place today as I need it to work from home. After 1 hour on the phone I'd got no where. Apparently i can't just transfer my Tiscali broadband to the new address as I will need a BT line - its a tescos home phone one at the new address. But I can't set up tesco home phone up anyway, as they want a letter in writing from the previous occupants that they no longer live there. They are in Australia now. 

(2) My credit card that was sent out was sent to my previous address - so no credit card for 10 days.

(3) My bank account is empty til I get paid next friday.

(4) I weighed myself today and i've put on 3pounds in the last 4 days DESPITE going to the gym every day this week, not drinking alcohol, and eating really healthily. I'm supposed to be losing weight - I have 2 stone to lose.

(5) my mobile phone has died - Orange told me this morning they won't replace it, I need to send it back to the manufacturers. No mobile for 10 days either!

(6) DP and I decided last night we would go away to Cornwall for a week's surfing on 8th sept. Dad emailed me this morning to say he's looking forward to coming to stay with us on the 8th sept. Apparently it was arranged months ago. B****r.

(7) A woman on her horse just started shouting at me for driving past her slowly - apparently she wanted me to stop completely on a really wide road. Pathetic I know, but after the day I've had I just burst into tears.

( I can't get bloody pregnant.

Please can someone give me a cyber slap round the face and tell me to count my blessings? I know I'm generally very lucky with my life compared to some, I just don't feel like it today. Sorry about the whinge.

jo xxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Jo - consider yourself well and truely slapped  . I wouldn't lose heart about not losing weight, if you're going to the gym that much you'll be buliding a fair amount of muscle and that adds poundage - do your clothes feel looser? and you'll be getting fitter, which is great. Sorry i can't help you with the phones  

LB - get yourself plenty of rest, could you write letters or record a video message for them all? A letter from you might be something they'll treasure if you mean a lot to them and you could always dictate them then sign them. Look after yourself  

Nicki - I'll blame you for the rain then, I have to walk home and it's just started tipping it down!

We had our review appointment this morning - not great news and they don't rate a huge chance for success with us with my poor response plus lower fertilisation rates with immature sperm from SSR/ICSI. They didn't say stop though and for our own sake we need to give it another go. They said to wait a couple of cycles though so we can mull it over. I am considering dropping the Lister an email and there is a clinical trial of DHEA at Cardiff I want to investigate that he mentioned when I asked about DHEA (as long as we didn't have to go there for treatment - at least with the Lister I can stay with my sister in Sussex).

It did feel a bit pessamistic but they did say they do advise people to stop and they aren't with us. my mum reckons they're just preparing us for possible outcomes so we don't leap in (esp with costs). We def need to try again though or we'll always wonder what if.

They suggested 450 of menopur and maybe steroids to 'push the percentages'. He was very evidence based which I do like, he talked of other approaches but said evidence is still not conclusive, and I am wary of trying all sorts and rocking the boat too much.

Sorry, a lot of me, me, me there but I'm at work now with no one to chat to about it all and it's sort of trapped in my head!

Whatever happens in 10 years time we'll look back, with our family (adopted or biological) and this will all be worth it  

Heather

PS Anybody know what that clinic in Cardiff will be so I can contact them?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Jo - no cyber slap for you, just a big  

Droogie - you sound like you've got it sorted


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Droogie - Good idea about the letters, i may well do that!  Could buy some nice cards or something. 

JO - Think its fine for you to have a whinge my dear!  

Nicks and fishy - Hello!

Right I'm bored of bed rest and its only day1!  Tim called and asked to see if he could go to the gym tonight and I said no... I'm mean a.. he's had a rough week too. Maybe I should let him go and find something to watch on dvd?

Also Tim had to apply for his own job last week, hes had a call to go to head office tom. If he'd have got it they prob would have said over the phone? What do you think!?  Oh god can you imagine, unemployed and triplets in a one bed flat! 

I have lots of books to read too. but I'm in one of those completely bored moods.. but can't motivate myself to do anything.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura - OMG you're having trips? That is just amazing. Bed rest is probably very boring, but just keep thinking of the 3 beautiful miracles that are developing in you. I'm sure some of the ladies here will come with some suggestions in keeping yourself occupied.

Jo - you poor thing. Hate it when everything goes wrong at once. Have an early night and curl up in bed with a book/ dvd.

Droogie - wish we could all see 10 years down the line. That would give us all so much hope. You're right about your clinic though - they haven't asked you to give up and thats what you need to concentrate on.

Will make more of an effort to catch up with everyone properly.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Droogie - clinics are not known for their positive outlook.  If they are not telling you to give up then I'd say you are in with a pretty damn good chance!!!  My sister was virtually written off and she did ok!   

Jo - it is horrible when everything goes wrong and it's always the small thing (the riding lady shouting) which tips you over the edge. Stay strong!    

Laura - you are so sweet to think of the kids. I think writing is a great idea but meanwhile take good care.  I kind of hope you get that stitch so that they have done something to help. Take care. 

Swinny - I think dreaming is healthy and important.  Your time will come and it's good to dream about it.

Fishface & Angel - hi there!   

Mirra and Nicks - hello if your routines allow you to be here at this moment!  

Beans - if you're there please know we are thinking of you and   for tomorrow!

I am so pleased to hear about Connie!  

love to all!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab -    Just wanted to say i'm thinking of you - make sure you bed rest and if you don't then we will all come over to your house and make you bed rest! And that would be awful all of us hormonal girls in one house! 

Test day tomorrow and feel really frightened! infact extremely frightened! My little dogs have been looking after me all day today and trying to cheer me up so when I look at them it all feels better.  

 to everyone and maybe once this horrible 2ww is over I will start to post properly again. H x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laurab - hope you're resting  

Beans - sending you lots of     good luck


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura. Sorry you are having such a worrying time     I hope they are able to put your mind at test next week.

Beans.  Roll on tomorrow for the end of your 2ww - the fact that AF hasn't arrived has to be good news.    for you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi 

just a really quick catch up, i read everyday but dont have time to post that often as busy with making wedding stationery.. feels like the whole world is getting married !!! oh well must not complain its money  

mir - your doing really well hun, and robert is coming bouncing along so you certainly dont need to worry about anything, just enjoy being a mum x

Droogie - the clinic is ivf wales in cardiff, i know as i took part in the trial 

laurab - i know its tough for you at the moment, but i am sure that if you rest and listen to the docs you will be fine, you have come this far now and are doing brilliantly

swinny - sorry your feeling down hun, i have af from hell at moment so totally understand 

steph - sorry to hear about your dad, hope he will be ok, the docs sound really optimistic about him which is really good

lots of love to everyone else, i do think of you all x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Popsi - thanks, I'll check that out tomorrow   Is the wedding stationary for you? When's the big day?  

Beans -         

Jenny - thanks for your spin on the optimism, that really helps. My mum said too that they wouldn't suggest I went through all those drugs and general anaesthetic if there wasn't a chance

Laura - sounds like you have that wet summer holiday feeling. When I was off with my 2ww I made of a list of all the stuff I could do (people to phone, put photos in albums etc.) - didn't do any of it but I felt less bored when I looked at it


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Beans     good luck for tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

droogie.. no its not for me   i been married 6 years, I run my own business making wedding stationery, its fab as ive always loved weddings so its great to be involved in them  

beans... good luck for tomorrow hun x

beach - hope your ok x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Popsi- just seen your signature, so happy to read that it's moving so fast for you x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beans - ohhhh! Good Luck for tom.  

Popsi - Sounds a nice wee job! Although last year I had to make a hundred favours in the space of a coupleof hours and made myfingers hurt!  There was lots of champers though to lossen things up!

Beachy - Hello dearest.

Had long chat with my friend who went to Turkey with me, she always says the right thing.  She is off to Thailand next week for a few months... how lovely! 

I bent down to  get my dinner out of oven and suddenly got this terrible pain for about 2 mins, just to the side of belly button?? Completely gone now.    I feel like I'm going mad!  Just can't think what it could be except something to do with the babies?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Laura, if you ever want some company I'll come and see you x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. its a great job, just a shame i also have to work full time along side it at the moment   lol 

beach .. yeah moving along a little now, at least we have a plan


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*Laura* -  so sorry you had all the worry of pains and staying in hospital overnight - hope they can get that stitch put in soon    And sorry you have had to finish work early/didn't get to say goodbye, writing cards sounds like a good idea, it's always lovely to have something to keep - especially when it's from someone who has made a difference to your life.  Hope you don't get too  too quickly having to take things easy - bear in mind Paul and I are often around in the day and if you are going stir crazy/doing your own head in on your own, I'd/we'd be happy to come to see you, or bring you anything you need - we're only 20-30 mins away - drop me a line/phone me hon when you need to - hate to think of you climbing the walls and having so much time on your hands to worry  Oh, and I like Droogie's list idea too! 

*Beans* - good luck tomorrow for testing    -  you will get that BFP! 

*AbbyCarter* - you too hon, if you are still reading!   

*Jo* - sending you a big  - hope tomorrow is a much better day! and good luck with moving at the weekend   

*Popsi* - Hi  - good to see things are moving along with the adoption stuff 

*Droogie* - lots of luck    wherever you decide to go next 

*Els* - hope the GP sorted out your blood tests for you 

Mira, LittleJen, Nicks, Fishface (love your new cat pic!), Beachy, Tracey, and everybody else!  and lots of 

Really hoping the weather this weekend will be better! 

Less than 3 weeks to go before we leave for Reprofit - getting impatient and excited now!   

Love Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Beans - Hoping it's good news today   

Laura - Sorry you're going through such a worrying time.  I can imagine you must be scared witless about things, but do try and rest.  I'm sure the professionals know what they're doing.  Hope you're not googling all your symptoms........stay away from the internet lady  

Swinny - Sorry that this AF is such a biatch.  Hope you're feeling better today.  Try and think of it as part of the grieving process and the sooner she goes, the quicker you can get on with thinking about your frozen cycle.  Do you have a follow up appoint planned?  I had a little holiday just before my frozen cycle and it was lovely.  I ate and drank as much as I liked, sunbathed as much as I could stand (I'm not great in the heat, which is a bit hard living in HK!) and just generally enjoyed myself.  I also had a natural FET so no drugs apart from cyclogest, oh and I had acupuncture to help with my lining.  

Steph - Ooo, long to go now.  I'm so excited for you  .  Are you having any effects from the DR injection?  

Bugle - Glad the pg is going well.  We went to see the Equestrian events last night - it was the Individual Jumping.....a Canadian won.  It was really good fun, but very hot.  The riders looked even hotter in all their gear.  They make it look so easy, which I'm sure it isn't.

Mira - Robert sounds like he's piling on the weight - what a little star.

Popsi - Sounds like it's all systems go for you re the adoption process - how exciting.  I have a friend in HK who has just adopted a little girl, after years of IF.  The little girl is adorable and my friend is just so happy - it's a lovely happy ending after all the heartache of IF.  I hope everything progresses quickly for you   

Nickster - Love the new pic of Ems, she is a stunner.  I will try and post my new photo but I need to resize it and DH has spring cleaned the comp and got rid of all the photo assistance stuff (can you tell IT isn't my strong point?  ).

LilJen - Have you managed to find a sofa yet?  How's it going living with DP - I hope he's house trained    When I first moved in with DH he was so good and used to wash up straight after dinner as he hated the mess just lying there.  Now we've been together for years, I'm lucky if he remembers to put stuff in the dishwasher  

Beach - I hope all the tests go well.  They do seem to take so long to do though, why is that?  I hope the results bring you the answers you need.  As you're having these tests done, does it mean that you're thinking of having more tx or are you swaying more to adopting?  Tell me to bu**er off if I'm being too nosey  

Hello to everyone else  

I was supposed to have an antenatal check this morning, but a typhoon warning is in force, which means all businesses and most shops are closed.  Am now marooned in the apartment until the warning is lifted - thankfully I have some food in the fridge....but sadly no chocolate or nice goodies


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Emma!

You could download Irfanview at www.irfanview.com - it's such a nice, simple, free program for picture stuff. I always resize pics to 1000 pixels for FF avatars, which seems to work.

Steph -   at your impatience to get going again! Crikey you're resilient - I'm full of admiration. You're sure to achieve your goal.

Laura - you poor bugger. Would raising your feet in the bed help with the pressure on the cervix?
Get Tim to get your dinner! He'd better get used to helping out 24-7! Though I'm up after being promised a night's sleep... hearing Pete get up and attend to Robert was about as relaxing as having my head sawn off with a butter knife.

Popsi - I got this start-up business to do my wedding stationery, and made the poor girl do pink faux fur hearts on all of it! She said she found bits of pink fluff round her house for months afterwards.   She really undercharged us, not realising the work involved.

Beans - best of luck for this morning bird. x

Heather - we managed it with SSR and poor response, so there's no ned to take any notice of their doom and gloom!  

JoM - what a day! And what a lot of faff! It's so frustratig being card-less in the middle of a big move. You're entitled to rage.

Beach, LilJen, Nicks, Nix, Nicki08 (this is sounding like Trumpton now), and everyone - morning!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

beans- really hope you've got that BFP this morning

Morning Mir and Emma, Emma- not sure what our plans are yet, if they could find something wrong then we can either put that right and look at another cycle or say that's it, a reason to stop if it can't be put right....hope you followed that.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for all your best wishes and i'm pleased to tell you it worked!!!!

Its a   for me this morning!!!!

H x


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh Beans, that's fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW! Beans - well done! Yaroo!

xx

Morning Beachie! I get the feeling you almost want there to be something conclusive from the tests so you can grieve and move on? The best thing would be to find something that's rectifyable (is that a word?). Fingers crossed for that outcome. xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Beach - I understand what you're saying.  It's so darn frustrating not knowing why - I really hope they can give you some answers


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Beans- congratulations, that's fantastic news, well done and  

Mir & Emma-if there is something wrong then I hope it can be rectified and it'll give me a reason for more treatment, alternatively, if it can't be fixed then it makes stopping tx easier.  If they don't find anything then we're off to Care for hopefully more tests i.e.NK cells.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Woo-hoo Beach, congratulations on your BFP!

xEls.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Just popping on to say congratulations Beans that's wonderful news.     

Beachy -  

Hello to the rest of the gang, Em, Mirra, Laura, Nicks, Fishface, Droogie, Bugle, Little Jen, Steph, Ally, Els and anyone that i've missed

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for the good wishes. I'm going out to have a big massive breakfast with DP to celebrate! Have my scan booked for the 9th Sept.   but   that i've got to carry on with the cyclogest.

DP may have a new job too which is great as he lost his last one because of there prejudice against fertility treatment! So hurray for that too. x  Lets hope it lasts.  .

H x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hurray for Beans!! Yay for baby-beans!!!​


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just dropping in to say...

CONGRATULATIONS BEANS ON YOUR BFP!! WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD!!​
Ally x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh well my fancy colour changing didnt quite work out!! But I did try!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Beans, Thats fantastic news. Sounds like an A amazing day for you an DP. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beans Fab news!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy your big slap up breakie! 

Just awaiting the call from to see if he has a job or not!    Back in a bit for more persoanls.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hurrah for Beans!!!!

      

      

Well done - I know you were really upset over the first cycle cancellation and had a horrid 2ww so this is a great happy ending!!!  You will now be a fantastic inspiration for all those who come here really low, having had a first, low-dose cycle cancelled for poor response. 

I can't believe DP lost his job over fertility treatment - surely that must be illegal these days!  Glad it seems to be working out.

Beach - I really hope you find some answers. 

Emma - funny you should ask about living with DP; he keeps leaving the loo seat up and it's driving me mad!!!  

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Beans - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      I'm so so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for all the hugs and slaps yesterday. Today is shaping up much better so far.

jo xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm back, good news,Tim has got his job so we have a little more money in the bank and know where he will be working for the forseeable future! Hoorah!

Jo - Glad today is a better day!  

Beans - Roll on Sept 9th when we find out how many baked beans you have in there!  

LJ - Welcome to the world of cohabiting.... Tim has this awful habit of leaving cupboard doors open!   Drives me nts, i go i the kitchen and looks like a sense from the sixth sense! Trying for years to train him to close them, and put lids back on things and put his clothes in dirty bin and hang up wet towel (I could go on!).
Just thought its nearly autumn... is that coil coming out soon? 

Beach/ Steph - I'd love you to pop in for tea and cake but I'm too embarrased having visitors at my flat, its a horrobel council flat and I never have people over.  Hopefully we will move soon and you can all come over then!   

Mirra - Hows you?

Ally - How you doing?

Sarah - Hows AF? 

Emma - You ok in there or you been blown away??

Droggie, Fish, Nicks, Nix..ah I'l never mention  you all! Hello!

Isn't somone else testing today?  Someone who was here then went and then came back just to tel us they had better cycle and testing today... sorry forgot name! But hope your eating a big breakfast to celebrate too!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Beans, I am over the moon for you both.

No time for anything else now as I am at work and want to leave early today.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

What wonderful news beans!   

Well Done Girl - now sit back and relax 


Laura - Hope youre resting!

Odettexx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it was Abby Carter who was testing today as well. Abby - if you're there, let us know how you got on! We're thinking of you. 

Great news on Tim's new job Laura - must be a relief.

I too have a DP who can't close cupboard doors. WHY!!!!! He cooks for me a lot, but he makes such a mess when he cooks that I have to clear up afterwards...I think I'd rather he didn't bother to be honest...AND he puts his dirty washing ON TOP of the laudry basket,,he can't quite lift the lid and put it in..GGGRRRRRRR .


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

wow - have just accepted an offer on my house I've been trying to sell for the last year!!! £7000 below the asking price (£37,000 less than what it originally went on the market for 8 months ago), but not bad in the current housing market - I'd virtually given up hope. I've just worked out I'll be £800 a month better off once its sold and i'm not paying the mortgage on that and my rent for where I live. 

maybe there'll be a spare £5000 for another IVF cycle out of the equity too...!! 

much better day


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

JO - Fab news on the house!!    As for men they do do the oddest things, at least your OH manages to get 'near' to the laundry bin tim just seems to drop them where he takes them off!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – AF is all but gone now thank god so it’s now time to put this cycle to bed and move on.

Paul is just the same with leaving drawers wide open. It drives me mental. Lazy bu**ers!!!

Brilliant news on Tim’s job xxx

When are we having a new bump piccie??

Beans – Hope you enjoyed your brekkie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yup onwards and upward honey.  

I will get Tim to do a new bump pic over the weekend.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Beans - fantastic news   enjoy your moment   before the sickness cuts in  

Jo - so glad today is turning into a better day, we're waiting for MIL to sell her house at the mo, she wants to give us some of the proceeds, still hoping to have a holiday after paying off some stuff and would love to have a small amount to put aside for more t/x if we need it. Only a few more weeks to go until exchange, wish she'd mention how much now though, so i could book the holiday   Really need one before t/x starts again!

Steph - glad you like my new pic, that was twiglet on my birthday, he loved the wrapping paper  

Laurab - no-one is coming to see where you live, just to see you, stop being proud and enjoy the attention, you deserve some company     Hooray, a new bump pic  

Miranda - you having a busy day today? how's little bob?

Emma - i would love to see some of the olympics, so hoping we can do so in 2012, you never know we may have to buy a childs ticket too  

AF now gone, but very concerned how light it was, considering i had to wait nearly 4 weeks for it after cancelled t/x and it was quite painful on the build-up. Will definitely be asking questions about my lining before next t/x, very concerned now  

 to everyone xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie as about to go out/can't stop...

*Beansy* - Woohoo    - Yay!! Congratulations to you and your DH and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy   

I had a funny feeling when you said yesterday your dogs had been "looking after you and trying to cheer you up", but didn't want to say anything and jinx it! Inconceivable said her friend's Labrador wouldn't leave her alone/kept following her around when she visited a couple of days before her BFP - they know! 

Back later for personals!

Steph xx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Its kind of a fuzzy day but just wanted to say again Thank you.  

Laurab - My DP takes his things off and leaves them exactly where they are, and he drops them just outside the linen basket!!! We got into some arguments about that.  

LittleJenny - Well it should be illegal to lose your job but he was only on a trial and they even said it wasn't to do with his work but to do with him having time off during a busy season! Not our fault, he told them in the interview.  They said he wasn't committed to the job enough to want it badly enough! Stuff them I say. 

StephJoy - My older dog always cuddles me when i'm upset, he's so gorgeous and has been through alot after losing Beany his mate last year.  I believe in that kind of thing too! 

By the way, my big fry up was fantastic - I seem to be able to finish it whereas before I used to leave half when I was full.  Visited the hospital for some cyclogest and back home waiting for my sister to arrive who is having a terrible time.  She lost a baby at 10 weeks about 5 months ago and she has broken up with her Fiance and was trying for another baby so shes a bit upset.  Cheered her up this morning telling her about the positive. 

Take Care all. x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beans -Bein preg is a fab excuse for eating LOADS! Enjoy. 

Fish - I've not told eveyone I'm off as they will all only just worry.  So no visitors just yet!  My cats love wrapping paper too, expecially gift bags!

Been in snooze land all afternoon,one thing about bed rest is you at least get your essential afternoon  nap! Can't do that at work!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my goodness girlies - so much to catch up on, not sure how I will do   but I will give it a whirl....

Laura hon - what a week you have had - so emotional, scary etc. Hope you are feeling as good as you can possibly feel. I have to say you are doing brilliantly with all you are dealing with and that has to be a very positive thing for those little ones!! It must have been very upsetting leaving your job that way, what is it you do by the way, who are your youngsters? Could you do a video for them?? Or could you write them a letter that every one could get them together and read to them, or if you had the time or energy a little personal note for each? Just some ideas!

I am so so pleased about Tims job though, that really is good news.

Jo Mac - so sorry you had such a sh1tty day the other day, sometimes things just get you don't they, then other times you seem to be fine - none of it makes any sense at all! Anyway things are looking up with the house sale (and the possible equity to splash on baby makin!!)

Beans - I guess it must just about be sinking in now!!! 

Steph - hope you are well hon - I dont have dogs but I do have two boy cats - they are pretty attentive all the time but I will now keep my eyes open for any out of the ordinary behaviour  

Swinny - its onwards and upwards for you now lovely - you ARE going to get there!!! 

Fishface - will your MIL pleeeeeeeaaase just part with that blinking dough!!!   I still havent found somewhere to go!! 

Miranda hon - how is your little family coming along! Is Robert walking yet!!  

Tracey - is it your wedding this weekend - dont think you will need the wedges after all!!!  

So....my week started in a very negative way but I have managed to turn it around. I have tried so many ways to stay chilled out acu, herbs, vits, blah blah blah and finally after 6 months I think I have found the key - THE GYM!! I feel so much better - went to the gym on tues and swam on thurs so I am off back there tomorrow to keep that PMA going!!! I saw my acupunturist last night too and he said that although the odds were stacked against me he thought it was really really positive that my AF has become so regular and normal, it has never been so good in my life - and I am supposed to be seeing irregularities due to being POST MENOPAUSAL!! pah - who knows but it made me feel really good that he was suprised at how well things are going - I have now had 5 periods since I was told I would never have one again!!! Please please god give me a second chance - I will be such a good person!!!!       

So I made my appointment with Jaya today for end of September to talk about next tx which will take place end Oct/ beginning of Nov - whenever AF arrives. 

Just by chance I met the girlfriend of one of Bens friends just before I started at the Lister and she was in between tx there! Dont know how we got talking about it but she is on her 2ww from ivf 3 - she has also had 3 FET and there is nothing they can find wrong with her or her husband. She hasnt told anyone but me about this tx so we are meeting for lunch tomorrow so I hope i can pass on a bit of the FF PMA to her!! Its really lovely to have her to talk to too.

Anyway so thats me for now - hope you all have fab weekends x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hope everyone has a fab bank holiday - i will be off in cornwall next week; just finishing up at work; am so tired!!

love to all


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Have a lovely holiday LittleJen - sounds like you need one finishing at 8pm xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

*AbbyCarter* - I read on another thread that your cycle hadn't worked - so sorry hon  if you are still reading this thread - we are all here for you when you are ready 

*Emma* - hope the typhoon warning has now been lifted so that you can get back onto the choccies!  and that you get your antenatal appt soon  I haven't had too many effects from the DR jab - apart from being very, very tired for no reason and some really strange dreams last night! 

*Mira* - is Pete on night duty tonight as well? - if so, hope you get a better night's sleep yourself tonight! 

*Beachy* - fingers crossed for the outcome of your tests - hope you get answers   
*
Beansy* - has it sunk in yet?  good news about your DH's new job,  though sorry to hear his previous employer! Thier loss!! 
*
Laura* - great news re Tim's job - well done Tim!  Please don't be embarassed about your flat hon - we live in a one-bed council flat too, and it is *definitely* not tidy! (Paul hates it when I tidy up as he can't find anything!  ) Anyway, we really would be coming to see you, not where you live! 

*Jo* - yay re the house offer  - well done! much better day indeed! 
*
Tracey* - enjoy your friend's wedding - hope the  shines all day!

*LittleJen* - have a fab week in Cornwall - hope the weather is lovely for you   

*Ally *- glad you have been enjoying the gym  sounds like you have been doing everything you should/could, regular/normal period again sounds great - hope you get a lucky break very soon!   

*Fishface* - try to worry too much about your AF having been light  - your body will have been very confused after having a cancelled cycle, with your hormones all over the place - and you don't always get a super-heavy period after AF - it might take a few more weeks before things go back to normal 

 to everybody else - found out today my Dad has CT scan on Tuesday and pre-op assessment, then has an op to remove to growths in his bladder on Friday - glad they are doing it soon and that it is before I go away for tx, so that I can run my Mum up the hospital to see him etc, think he will be in for 3-4 days. Thanks for all the well-wishes for him - it means a lot 

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everybody!

Love Steph xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

as i'm up early I'll take a minute or two to post. Ss much gets written on this thread - it's really hard to keep track and reply to everybody, so if i forget anyone, it's not persnal just failing memeory due to age. 

Jo - great news about he house. sounds like you still got a decent price for it which is gerat in the current downward housing market. are you going to move then?

fish - don't be worried about the light AF, as somebody else said it's probably just your hormones being all over the place after cancelled tx and will get back to normal next time round.   do you have a history of poor womb lining?

Laura - reading about your trials and tribulations i'm holdig my breath - how it must feel for you i can't begin to understand. when are they going to put the stich in then? and do you actually have to stay horizontal all day??  well, i s'pose it's a god time to house train Tim properly... from what i gather he's just the same as any other bloke when it comes to tidiness!  is it in their genes, do you think?

Ally - 5 AFs - yay! isn't it funny that you suddenly celebrate something you'd normally hate? - i used to go to the gym regularly before i had a car crash two years ago. that got me out of the habit, and the it's soo hard to get back into it. but you do feel so much better doing some sort of exercise. DH and i have started playing badminton once a week, that's fun. i am also considering joining a pole dancing class in a gym near me. did a taster session a year ago and eally enjoyed it. not only is it hard work, ie. good exercise but it also makes you feel fantastic about your body. very empowering in a way.

Little Jenny - hope you manage to chill in cornwall and replenish your energies. sounds like you despoeratley need it.  

Steph - my heart goes out to you. it must be worrying waiting for your dad's op, but it sounds like they're doing everything right. i lost both my parents to cancer and know how difficult things can be. if you ever want to talk, i'm here for you. 

well, and finally i have a question for you: when your tx was cancelled, how long did it take for your bodies to get back to normal? or does it depend on the time it gets cancelled? basically, since my tx was cancelled on day8 one of my ovaries has been really quite painful and tender, almost as if the tx hadn't been cancelled.   today is day16 of my cycle and it's still painful. looking at my temperature I haven't ovulated and probably won't but it so feels like it. did that happen to you as well?

anyways, off to have some brekkie now. enjoy yor weekends - looks like the weather is actually decent for once (or shouldn't i have said that?? )

Much love as always,  Els.


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

they don't offer you a spell check before posting for nothing, do they? apologies for the typos.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

hi Els, up early on a saturday!

Sorry hun, I can't really answer your question about your body getting back to normal after a cancelled tx. My cycl was cancelled after EC (no eggs!), so a bit different. But I suspect everyone reacts differently anyway. My AF came back quite regularly soon after.

Pole Dancing??!!! Don't think I could do that! Ally, i too use the gym for stress relief - its great. I've just started in the last month going at least4 times a week and I feel so much better for it.

Yep, we are moving house. TODAY  !!!!! Well, over the next 3 days. There's no rush as we don't give up the tenancy on here until the 7th Sept. The house that I accepted an offer on is the house my ex and I own together - we split up about 18 months ago and he's been living there since, but I've been renting. My new (well, 12 months now!) DP and I are moving from this tiny 2 bed cottage with no garden to a huge 4 bed chapel conversion with a garden, stream and woodland today! We've been very lucky - some friends of ours converted it and have now emigrated to Australia! So we're renting it from them until we decide to buy again. Think we're going to sit on the equity for a while though, and see what the housing market does first.. If the equity doesn't get spent on tx.....

Better go and pack or something, love to you all, have a great weekend.

jo xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Long time since I posted, just wanted to let you know I did get a BFP after collecting only 2 eggs. We have 1 on board and EDD is 14/02/09. Hopefully everything will be OK! 6 months to go.       

Good luck everyone! 

Andi
xxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hope am as lucky as all you ladies witha BFP .....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

I'm sorry, but I'm shattered again, so not many personals! I am assured this knackeredness gets better!

Matchbox - well done you! Congratulations - it just shows it can really be done!

JoM - oo, stream and woodland! A chapel conversion... sounds gorgeous.

Els - it really depends on the body and what it's been through as to how long it takes. My cycles were all so different that my body took different times to get back to normal.

Steph - great that you can be there for your parents. I hope dad's op goes well and he's on the road to recovery soon.

Ally - I found swimming to be such a tonic - I'd cruise through the water dreaming up names for the twins I would have! Never thought of the name Robert though - they were going to be Gwen and Dylan...

Beans - my dogs just look at me anxiously when I'm upset! My parents' dog sits on the feet of the most vulnerable person in the house, which is a great way to see if someone's upset and ask them if they're ok. Has it sunk in yet?

Laura - well done on Tim's new job! Everything's falling into place now - you just have to get more bedrooms! have you started writing those cards yet?

Fish - every day is a busy day, no matter how I try to structure it!   DH and I are husks of our former selves! Don't mention the blinking 2012 - I've done nothing but sub bloody stories about it since we won the bid. Weymouth is hosting the sailing events, and for some reason that's an excuse to link every single news story to that for the next six years...  

Sarah - are you ok?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Miranda, No it hasn't sunk in yet! I don't feel any different but I'm gradually (with the help of my over excited sister) getting used to thinking about the future.  I actually brought a book today to help me with which foods to eat etc.  I was eating Caeser Salad and I was told it had raw egg in it, and my sister says you shouldn't eat this! I don't know its all so new to me.  

Jo, The house sounds gorgeous, you lucky thing.

Andi - Congratulations and good luck with the next 6 months! Not long!

H x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,  

How are you all?

Mirra - First few months are meant to be pretty rough sleepwise... he'l soon be snoozing through.

Beans - So your sister started knitting now then?

Steph - Not long now for you, you must be getting all excited.

Andi - Fab! Congrats to you.

Well I had a rough night wth pains again, hardly any sleep, hmmm what is going on in there? Feel fine this morning, pains always seems to come in the evening and last all night.  

Also today would have been my little babies 2nd birthday.    I'm not going to dwell on it though.  Its also 2 years since by lovely Molly cat died.  Yes was a bit of a **** day when the cat dropped dead on my due date!


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hi every1 
havent been on much lately 

well i was wondering can any1 help me out with what supplements to take i was takeing sanatogen ones with mega 3 in do anyone think these are ok ?

am hopeing to get back up fro 3rd icsi on oct/nov time .
jennifer


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi - I'm after some advice.  I didn't respond at all to LP and my clinic advised me to use cyclogest for 7 days and then to stop to bring on AF and to have CD2 bloods done when she arrived.  TMI coming up ...... Well, yesterday I got some brown mucus which is continuing today and is enough to need a pantyliner - but its not a proper AF as usual.  Does this sound normal after non response?

Many Thanks xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

can't stop, I just wanted to pop on and wish Juicy so much good luck for testing - Juicy I am  that it will be a BFP for you this morning, I really am, you so deserve it 

 to everyone else - back later! xx

Love Steph xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Juicy

Hoping you get your BFP 

Odettexx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks all - happy to report that I tested today and it was positive!!  

So happy and hoping so much that everyone else gets to experience this feeling, it's brilliant.  I had been up and down all week wondering whether it had worked but suddenly I felt so tired over the weekend, I started to hope again and lo and behold...a result

Now we just have to hope that it stays...but I can't really worry about that too much today because I'm so ecstatic to finally see two lines on a pee stick!!

I feel so lucky to have got this far though, and am so grateful for the good advice given on this thread, info re dhea, other useful information and general support.  
Just goes to show - again - you're not a write off even with higher fsh, low amh, only a few antrals, the odd abnormal egg and having a poor response to high stimms.  And on this cycle, I had 2 embryos at 7 cells on day three, the others failed to divide much further.

Beans - many congrats to you, delighted for you!
Laura, so sorry you're uncomfortable and hope the bed rest eases these symptoms - well done to Tim on the new job though!  Great stuff
JoM - I was salivating at the thought of your new rented premises  - enjoy!  sounds ace.  And congrats on selling the house!

Miranda, Steph - hello again!
And hi to everyone else, hope the Bank Hol is a good one for you all x

To those that are considering dhea, as I am under 38 but with prematurely aged ovaries, I decided to give it a try and was able to take it for three and a half months before this cycle.  My AMH has apparently risen from 1.1 (on pmol scale) to 1.4.  I offer this purely as anecdotal info since we can't draw too many conclusions from it - and I was on a different protocol this time - however i hope it is useful to share that.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroo Juice! Cheers for posting over here too. SUCH good news.

I want to get my AMH tested again now. Since having Robert my menopausal symptoms have gone - by which I mean dryness (TMI?) and I'm really curious to know what's happened with the old AMH.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Mir, brilliant that your symptoms have gone - it would be good to know wouldn't it, is it a side effect of pregnancy or something else - would your GP test it for you?

Had you seen your doc about that dryness?  Must have been horrible, the clomid gave me a taster of it so to speak, I was really dry but those vagifems sorted it right out - they are prescribed for post menopausal women.  Should be given as a matter of routine if you ask me...though I still wish they'd change the name !


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My mum's given me some of her 'Silk' but I haven't tried it as the aforementioned symptom has gone! I wonder if it'll come back when AF returns?

Another thing for you to celebrate - at least a year of no AF! Whoo!

No, the GP can't do it as the blood has to be frozen and sent to a London lab - it would cost loads. I'll havew to wait till AF returns and get to Londres I reckon.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Juicy - what wonderful Bank holiday news!! I really was feeling quietly confident for you, you seemed so chilled throughout your 2ww!! 

       ​
You really must be on cloud nine - and you have also put a spring in my step - keeps me going!! Just off to take my DHEA.......!

Who was your consultant at Lister?? Remind me of your protocol? What was your highest FSH.

Laura hon - how are you today - have you had a better night?? 

SarahSwin - I am so sorry but I dont have an answer to your question - have you tried posting in during or after treatment?

Beans - hope you are lapping it all up!!! I cant wait to have baby conversations with my sis!!

Matchbox - well done and good luck!

Miranda - cute twin names - so lovely to have a real life Robert though!! I can hardly allow myself to dream of names for my future babies - so scared I will jinx things - have become so superstitious. Really hope that Robert has 'pinged' your body back into action and that those symptoms dont return any time soon x

Jo Mac - are you all settled into your new palace?? Hope you have managed to enjoy the weekend a bit as well as unpack etc!

Odette - give us an update!

Els - re cycle - I am afriad i think it varies how long it takes to get back to normal, I was cancelled last month after 20 days of stims and my AF came back at CD30 - this was a major suprise as I am irregular at the best of times, having said that a very good friend of mine had a cycle that was cancelled and her AF didnt arrive until CD 53! Definately something to keep your eye on but do not panic just yet xx My ovaries felt very sore for a while after we cancelled too and I was told that I wouldnt ovulate either - I think it is just one of those mysteries I am afraid. I felt so low that we didnt even BMS I just decided that I wanted to put it all behind me and move on.

Steph - how are you doing - feeling any perkier after your down reg shot??

I am lounging around in my dressing gown having been to the gym today!! Yay!! I had a lovely lunch with my friend who is on her 2ww - she is convinced that she is not pregnant, says she doesnt feel anything, does anyone have any positive stories that i can relate to her as I think she needs a pick me up. She is not due to test until Wed/ Thurs.

I had a migraine yesterday (never usually do) and i think it was a mild migraine (not a headache) - could this be a DHEA symptom?? I am getting my bloodtests done this week, I was able to organise through Zita West as my GP could not help.

Have a lovely day everyone x

A xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Juicy that's lovely news. I can imagine how you must be feeling. Enjoy it honey you deserve it. Take care of yourself and look forward to that first scan xxx

Hiya gang. Sorry not been posting but been feeling down and don't want to bring everybody else down with me.

Went out last night and drank a years worth of red wine. Feeling more than a little delicate today.

Hope everybody is ok
Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Oh good.. all that womb juice perfect for your next cycle!  

Juicy - Fab news honey, wishing you an uneventful 8 months.  

Just wrote big post and then lost it!   Haven't go the energy to do it all again!  Back later no doubt.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Laura how are you babes? Yep womb juice aplenty and I'm paying for it today xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The things we put ourselves through in the name of treatment a!!     I won't make any loud noises!

I'm ok, rough day yest wit due dates and people being mean to me (saying i'm irresponsible for putting so many embies back, saying they have sympathy for me), normally all water off ducks back back but feeling bit sentitive at the moment. 


When do you start next cycle? After next AF?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh Juicy, how fantastic!!!

        

Soooo pleased for you Claire, and your DH, that's brilliant news! Has made my week! Wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy    Enjoy that  feeling!

Lots of Love 
Steph xx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

call me a bit thick but ive looked for dhea and its in ev thing an u tell me anyone which ones to get and where from  THATS IF ANYONE DOSNT MIND . 

WELL DONRE TO ALL THATS JUST GOT A BFP .


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

juicy .. well done on your BFP ! so happy for you and DH x

steph .. glad you will be there to support your mum and dad it will make you feel better too knowing your there xx

mir - how is little robert doing

laura - hows the three hun.. dont listen to silly people about how many you had put back what do they knw  

love to everyone else on this raining bank holiday !!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all  

Laura - poor you chickie - people are such utter tits! What a terrible anniversary - don't lest the [email protected] grid you down. Who said you were irresponsible? Did you explain that they didn't look good?

Popsi - Robert's slept and slept today! Hope it doesn't mean he'll be up all nght. Just as the tiredness reached the stage I thought I'd expirefrom the lack of it he slept through and I was allexcited, then it didn't happen the next night!   Hope all's well on the adoption process- any idea how long it might take?

Sarah - keep posting lovey, that's just what we're here for.   Hope you're managing to spoil yourself a little.

Ally - the power of positive visualisation! Though things never tur n out the way you visualise, you're right.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah I'm prob just being over sensitive. Not sleeping well at the moment, got a terrible back just can't get comfy.    Also a lady on the triplet thread lost all of her babies at 20-23 weeks... just brought it home how fragile it all is. I can't imagine losing them now.  

Robert slept through?? Wow thats really early isn't it... you must tell me your secrets!  

There is an excellent film on channel 3 now.. I really loved it, true story of a hang man.  Really sad and touching.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir.. i well we waiting for social worker visit now and then hopefully be on prep course in november, so with a bit of luck by about next june we will at least be approved and waiting our family.. maybe sooner but i guess we get used to waiting in this tx game !!.... excellent robert slept through the night, hopefully he will start getting used to it now  

laura .. i bet its really hard.. all you can do is take things easy and relax   .. I not watching that film, too sad for me, i watching pretty woman on ITV1 .. my fav film of all time


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Popsi - Glad you got all the stuff off in the post. Exciting.    You can't go wrong with Pretty Woman!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're not being over-sensitive Laura - some people just don't get how vulnerable you feel even with one on board, let alone three, and say crap things.
Try not to take too much notice of other people's misfortunes - I drove myself utterly batty with worry while I was pg, so I know how it goes. The odds are still very much in your favour - you're well past 12 weeks now.  

Popsi - if only they would speed up the initial part of the adoption process! It's so frustrating.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i know.. its frustrating.. but as DH keeps telling me its not a puppy we getting they have to be careful .. but if they seen the way we treat our 7 year old puppy !!! they would not hesitate giving us a child.. right now she cuddled up with dh on sofa  .. if we love our dogs like this what would we be like with a child


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

10 weeks today until I can relax! 

Some people just don't understand what its like to go through rounds and rounds of IVF, spending al your money on it and it still not working.  If they were all perfect or if it was my first go then maybe I would ahve been irresponsible but I still stand by my choice to have them all put back.  And they wouldn't have frozen  any so my little triplet 3 would have been in the bin now!

Popsi - I wish I could say something positive to you about social services but there are so many hoops to jump through, believe me I know!  BUT i guess there has to be lots of hoops they can't go giving wee ones to just anyone. Will all be worth it when you get there.    Are you going through the local authority or an agency?

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually Popsi thats not a bad idea... give people a puppy for 6 months and see how they deal with it.. sure its more informative than all the home study books!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura.. your not irresponsible at all   your doing all you can for your 3 little ones, i know someone from my village with triplets they are 3 now and are so lush.... your doing good and 10 weeks is not long  

at the moment our initial enquiries are with LA .. but we are open minded ..if they ok we will stick with them


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for all your help...........


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sorry Jend!

You get DHEA from 2 websites think they are biovea.com and www.agestop.com  I bought the 25mg ones as then I could take 75mg per day.  


/links


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jed... sorry www.biovea.com

/links


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Popsi

I think Ive sorted my ticker now HURRRAY

crazybabe


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Laura - Ben wants to know if you have seen Hellboy yet Apparently it is one of the films by the Orphanage director!

Don't listen to any of those horrid people who dare to project their opinions on how many babies you are carrying honey - I and many of the other girls on this thread would have done the same. We are all behind you 100%  

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - No i did see it was out at the flicks though... has he seen it?  Doesn't look like his normal sort of film.  Thanks hon.  I know you girls understand.   To be honest I never gave much thought to it as most I've ever managed before was 2 embies anyway!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Def not my normal sort of film either - I will leave him to go with a mate x

Night night lovely - hope you have a better nights sleep xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - going to Jinemed, Turkey in September '08 for 1st IVF*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *Stephjoy*1st DE ICSI - going to Reprofit, Czech Republic 10/09/08 (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs))*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - currently stimming - EC ??/09/08
*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  - seeing Lister September for next tx end October 2008*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Tracymohair*1st IVF - June 2008 - tested negative  Follow-up 07/08/08 - hoping to try again Aug/Sept '08*PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan ??//09/08 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for that Steph - wowee - only 2 weeks to go!!!

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mornign all


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Fantastic news on your BFP Juicy.  Try and relax and enjoy the next 9 months - and beyond.  Easier said than done I know. 

Laura, did you have a better night last night.  Who is saying horrible things to you about having 3 put back?  Even if I thought it I would never say somethign like that to someone - it is just plain mean.  It is one thing to give your view before someone does somethign but another to say so after the event.  Some people just want shooting.

I know what you mean about anniversaries of bad thigns getting you down.  I have too many in my life to contend with - Marcus's death, his birthday, two due dates of miscarried babies. I am going to a wedding away (on my own) this weekend and it will be the first wedding away I have been to since Marcus died while I was at a wedding. Why is life so f....ing unfair.   Luckily I don't have any pets to go and die on me to add to the list  

I think I must have 'issues' in that I can't say something bad/sad without making a joke afterwards.

Jend.  I got my DHEA from Bioeva and it came in about 7 days.  I have kept some at work and some at home.  I have never been able to remember to take tablets in the past but it does help having some sitting in front of me in the two places I spend most time.  That has reminded me I need to take my lunchtime dose!

I had my AMA test result back today and it is 0.5.  I don't know what scale but it was at the Lister.  I don't know why bearing in mind my previous low response but I had somehow hoped it would turn out not to be low so now I am feeling negative.  The consultant said that the test during tx is more useful.  I had thought I wouldn't have to have another test - so I have wasted £60.  If I had known that I would have to have another test next month I would have spent it on a new handbag!!!

I am expecting AF to arrive around 7 September when I will start my tx.  One thing I was wondering about - I don't want to order all my drugs until AF day just incase I manage to get pregnant in the next couple of days!!!!  I know it is unlikely but someone on another thread has all her drugs for her 3rd IVF delivered, was waiting for AF to arrive only to find out she is pg!!!
I am still getting quotes but wonder if anyone knows on average how quickly drugs companies can deliver meds?

Tracey


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jennig had an AMH of 0.5 and fell naturally after DHEA Tracey! Mine was 0.69 and I managed it too - try not to fret. To get the number for the other scale you need to multiply it by 7.4, making yours 3.7, OK?
I make that not game over at all!

Morning Laura, Steph, Popsi and Ally!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Three days off of the laptop and its taken me an age to catchup  

Juicy - well done my dear, that's fab news  

Matchbox - you're having a little valentine's miracle  

Steph - glad you can be with your mum and dad before your t/x, i'm sure they'll want to be over the operation before you go too, so they can be there for you too  

Elsbelle - this was my first ICSI, so nothing to compare to and i was on the mundane NHS stimms, so hopefully a higher dose will make a difference, although normally i have heavy periods, so i presumed my lining was quick thick   My AF took nearly 4 weeks to turn-up after cancelled t/x, i didn't take the HCG shot, but my ovaries drove me crazy, they were very painful.

Ally - still no news on MIL's money, although we did get her drunk at the weekend and she was very happy with us  

Laurab - don;t listen to people and their ideas on triplets, if they had struggled to get PG like you, they wouldn't even consider losing one of those precious little beans  

Had a lovely weekend, too mych  , i think my organs are now pickled! Christening was very good and i even ended up taking the baby in question to watch the carnival, i was almost drunk in charge of a pushchair, very difficult to push a pushchair with a vodka in your hand - oh dear, how irresponsible was that. I then had DH worrying like crazy that i should even be left in charge of her on my own, luckily i had a friend and her baby with us and we swopped as he was alot easier to manage   Later in the evening we bumped into old friends and i ended up getting upset when DH confided in his old friend about IVF, it's the first time he's had someone to talk to, our other male friends aren't interested in being there for him.  

 to everyone xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I can't imagine the anniversaries you have to face.  I'm all upset for you just thinking about it.   

Fish - I wish Tim had someone to talk to over all this too, he decided to tell his mum about the problems over the last few weeks saying he doesn't ahve people like me (i.e. you lot) to talk to, then when they call eveyday as anxious he can't handle it and I end up having to deal with them!!    A good bloke mate for him to chat too would be great.  Glad you had nice weekend.

Mirra - Morning, how did the Bobster sleep last night?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Badly! Daddy took to his bed with the Bobster yesterday afternoon for four hours, so the night sleep was crap.  

Trying to get him into a routine is tough but it pays off in the end I'm assured!

There was a double buggy on Freecycle yesterday - if there's ever a triple do you want me to bagsie it? Logistical nightmare I guess, but I have plenty of time to get it to you.

How are you feeling?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear... if daddy had a 4 hour nap in the afternoon does that mean he did the night shift then!  

I'm ok, no pain, no more blood since this morning (only tiny bit of pink) so guess thats good.  Not coping with this being home nonesense well though, I'm too tired to do anything but google!  I'm ridiculous, I am convinced I am going to lose them, so much so I've even been thiking about the plan B.. like could I actually go back to work or would I just leave and start somewhere else, or would I up sticks and disappear... Do you think I'm bonkers? I think i maybe.  At work I was busy and the days flew by.

Had a dr's appointment today to get my sick note and I lost my car keys so couldn't go. 

Had long PM from Rooz always good to hear from her.

Also good news a very old friedn who suffered several ectopics same time as me and told she couldn't get preg has got a natural BFP and saw the heartbeat in the right place.  So over the moon for her.  Really chuffed for her.  It really is amazing.  

Roll on Thursday.. ony 2 more sleeps, maybe I'll feel better after that?

Sorry waffling!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I did that too when I was pregnant - made back-up plans for when i would inevitably lose Robert! I think it's only natural to be scared as hell, and particularly given your situation. You're very normal!

Yes, the risks are higher with trips, but these days not so bad, right? Just hang on in there. Do you like reading books? I found that was the only way i could switch off, reading.

Is there work you can do from home on the computer? That would take your mind off it too.

Could you learn a new language? Learn to play chess like a master? I'm just trying to think of things you can do sitting or lying down.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a boot full of work to get done, and I've bought some cards to write to my clients, and books to read! I just need to find the motivation to do it. I'm terribel.  Glad you felt same, makes me feel less bonkers.. although reading through my last post I think I may be!  

I did buy that fancy camera few months ago which is sitting on the shelf.. was thinking of applying for an online course, can't really take that many pics at home but can do still life and the animals I guess.

Need to get motivated to do soemthing!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know - I kept meaning to finish that book I was writing, but didn't. The only things I could do was walk the dogs and post on FF and play games on ********!

God, the utter relief when he came out unscathed...

You could try writing a list each day of stuff to do? I like lists...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeha I like lists too!  At work I would have about 3 lists on the go, the 'today', 'this week', 'at some point' lists!  I even did them on bright yellow paper so they wouldn't get lost on my messy desk!

I did read a good article about surving bed rest on one of the triplet sites, said about getting up and washed and change clothes, to spend some of the day on the sofa and make sure you have some actions for the day.. like call someone, order something online etc.  So may attempt that tomorrow.

Or maybe I'll just lay there worrying and watching hideous day time tv!

So when you gonna finish that book?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahem... I dunno  

It's so hard to write the happy ending! All the miserable sh!te was easy to write!

Get those lists done - you'll feel oodles better, really you will. Just an hour's break from the worry will help no end.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I will.  I think I will be better after thurs when i will have a plan in place. I like a plan, hate all this lets wait and see business!

I must send yu that triplet book, very you, Tim was going to read it but he never will!  Do you have time for reading yet?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Juicy- sorry for delay in saying many many congratulations on your BFP x x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do read - it just takes a bit longer these days! Yes, I'd love to read it!

Evening Beachie!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Mir- how are you?  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not too bad! Struggling still, but I'll get the hang of it. Have you got dates for your tests yet?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've had the karotyping already and awaiting results and not sure when scope will be for me...hopeufully within 6 weeks.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gosh, that's lovely and quick - well done!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Beachgirl, no delay!  Thank you for thinking of me.  Hope you're well and had a nice time in Norway.  And that the karyotyping results are helpful

Thanks Fishface and TraceyMohair too - Tracey you saw the same post I did I think - Wiggie's?  Amazing isn't it!  And you can't do anything with the drugs, it's quite frustrating that they won't take them back, I don't understand why not if the packets haven't been opened (got leftovers myself to the tune of £240 gah!).  Anyway, I wouldn't worry about leaving it till last minute - I got mine from the Fazeley pharmacy and they send them out next day delivery - it's been very reliable for me, got it delivered to work, costs £9.  Think most of them will guarantee next day eg Serono, Tesco

Must be tough with those anniversaries, really tough.  Joking is just a defence mechanism....you could have a lot worse 'issues' considering what you've been through.  Here's hoping you get that natural BFP, keep taking the dhea!

Laura I don't know what I'd do on bedrest, I like the idea of knitting or scouring freecycles for stuff you need - taking Miranda's suggestion further, there must be a PR in every area who could pick things up for you  .  I'm in Hackney if you need!

Miranda......awwww to Bobster and Dad napping together (even if it did balls up your evening!).

Steph, I feel a bit sick when I look at that list - can't believe it's really me on there - first scan is 09/09 - my dh already a nervous wreck and counting  down the hours to it!!

hello everyone else


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

evening ladies  

gosh you girls can talk LOL !!! 

Miranda .. hope you manage to get some sleep tonight with little robert   dont worry about routine it will fall in place when its ready i am sure  

laura .. i like the making lists idea.. i cant function without lists of things to do lol... i even have lists on my mobile to remind me what i need to buy on lunch times  

beach - hope you get some answers soon  

tracey .. i think you do really well with everything you have been though and if making a joke helps you cope.. well you go for it hun x

steph .. thanks for the list, not long now till you go  

to all you other lovely PR ladies, hope your ok and sending you lots of  

hope you dont mind me hanging out in here even though i am not cycling now, its just your a lovely friendly lot


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey girls

Started a long post at work which I forgot to post!! Now feeling very snoozy as I have just eaten, just like my cats!! 

Laura - I know what you mean about the worrying and googling, I imagine every scenario, I dream about the good ones, you know the day I get the bfp, bringing the baby home etc, I also have the nightmares about never getting pregnant and if I do losing the baby. I think we find it hard to focus on the positive outcomes in the fear that it will jinx things, but we must let ourselves, mind you I am great at giving out the advice and not so good at taking it!!! You are doing brilliantly, are you seeing the kids on Thursday? Can we have a new bump pic please  

Juicy - exciting news on the scan date - this is great news!! I think I am going to try and save some money on drugs this time - cost an arm and a leg and the rest from the Lister, I guess it makes sense even if you waste some? 

Tracey - I got confused thought wedding was this past weekend - so it is next weekend - fingers crossed that its heals weather   Weddings must be hard for you with all those memories  

Beach - good luck with the test results, whatever they say, I hope this helps bring you closer to your dream x

Steph - thanks for updating the list - it was very positive to see my next consultation up there - yay - just want to get cracking again x bet you must feel very excited and a little scared right now  

Mir - I think me and Robert would be good mates, I had a cracking set of lungs on me at that age, turned out all right in the end though  

By the way girls, I am pretty unimpressed with the secret millionaire tonight - he is not very convincingly 'under cover' is he!! He looks way too smooth x

A x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ally - agreed - they could have told him to rough up a bit, his clothes are so immaculate and the smell of money must be wafting off him!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And they give away such piddling amounts considering how minted they are!

Last week's spoiled me for wanting big WADS to be handed out, but really, the amounts are so small considering the piles they have in the bank. I guess that's how they came to be millionnaires eh? Tight as Peter Stringfellow's thong.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Laura, just wanted to say that there was an article in the paper today about a woman having triplets at 25 weeks, 2 girls are at home and son should be coming out of hospital soon.  I think anyone having a pregnancy through IVF cannot believe they are lucky to have a child and that is some way it will not result in the ideal dream, forsure this is how I felt.  It wasn't until Niall actually arrived and he had 10 fingers and toes , all in the right place and he passed his little test when he was born that I could start accepting that I was going to be a mum.  Am thinking about you   

Popsi, just wanted to add regarding the adoption process that it may be quicker for you to join a number of authorities not just your local one.    You may find that you have to wait an age to join your local authorities first course when a neighbouring borough could offer you a place straight away.  I know Lambeth are very quick for example, where as Bromley was upto a years wait.  

HI to all.

Sam xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Sam

Thanks for your advice, but you can only join one la/va at a time, my local one has not made us wait 6/12 months after tx like some do, and they say we will have a course in November  , so just waiting for our visit now, so in the whole scope of things they really fast, if they come up with what the promise, but i am just impaitient lol!!

Niall looks gorgeous  

love to all PR ladies, i off to work now


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ooohh...you girls can chat!!! I love it.  

Juicy - congrats on the BFP. This thread seems to have a really good vibe. I've read of 2 BFPs already since I started posting here. Its very exciting. Now I can't wait to start tx. Hopefully all that baby dust will rub off and we'll all get our BFPs!

Laura - sorry you're getting bored. Sounds like you do have plenty to keep you busy. But if you feel like lounging around doing nothing, then that fine. Maybe its your body's way of making sure you get plenty of rest and get tired of daytime telly, to prepare you for the arrival of your trips. Then you'll have your hands full. 

Jend - I think the two sites that Laura mentioned are the only ones. I got mine off biovea, and got them within a week of ordering them. Did you manage to order yours?

Will come back later.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mornign all,

SAm - Thank hon, so your going for adoption too?   fab.

As for the millionaire I said exactly the same, tight ****!  I'd give heaps to the farm man.. he was lovely, hope a secret millionaire never coems to visit me I'll tell him were to stick his piddly 10K! I really wanted to see last weeks one but was on hosp.  I'm gonna try to see it online.. maybe that can be one of my aims for the day.

Mirra - I've done a list!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

One for your list Laura - new bump pic please! It's been a month since your last...

I think I wouldn't tell him where to stick £10k, even if it's tight! I'd probably look a bit mournful and say, 'oh, that's lovely, it'll get us through the next couple of months for sure...'


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

AND he bloody loved himself - slimey [email protected]!!! x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its very difficult to do your own bump pic!!  Tim did do another couple of days ago but its rubbish... I'll maybe uplaod it anyway and see what it looks like.. maybe I could try a mirror!  

First aim was to get my laptop sorted with sony...   Can't get through on phone and they keep saying the email addy so quick I can't get it and you have to wait ages for ehr to say it!  Agggghhh!  

Yeah your right about the money, I would take it and wait til its cleared then tell him how tight he is!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He did - kept grinning self-assuredly! His wife was a bit gorgeous - perhaps he thinks it wasn't his cash that reeled her in!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Re secrett millionnaire - as a fundraiser myself I see time and time again that it  is those with modest incomes that give the most (proportionally), i often get responses to appeals from people who are really upset that they can't afford to given £15 this time.
I do love that programme though, I have them all stored up on my Sky + (the best investment ever) - I have only watched the first one so far.

Juicy - thanks for your comments.  I know what you mean about waiting for scan date to come round - it feels like ages.  thanks for the tip about Fazely pharmacy - they seem the cheapest so far.  Can you remember whether they accept a faxed prescription - some pharmacies are saying they need the original in the post.

Miranda.  Even now by DH jumps at the chance of a little afternoon nap when Max sleeps at the weekend.  We are just trying to stop his afternoon nap much to DH's disappointment!

Ally - have you had your councelling yet?  If so, has it helped?
I am getting quotes on drugs from other pharmacies vs the Lister at the moment.  I will let you know who works out cheapest - Fazelely as Juicy mentioned is the cheapest so far.

Laura.  If you can't managed to watch last weeks SM online let me know and I will try and work out how to get it off my SKy + and onto DVD for you. 
I know what you mean about motivation - I had so much planned in my 2ww (I had a week at home) and hardly did a thing - didn't even manage to watch the box set of desperate housewives I had bought.  6 years ago when I had Marcus I was going to get into Mosaic and make a table - I still have all the bits but never started the table!!!

Popsi.  Great that you will keep posting here - we are all interested in your progress

I am struggling with what take to wear this weekend.  The wedding is in Lancashire on Saturday afternoon and I am going up Friday by train.  I don't want to take a big case but need clothes for if we go for a walk in the country Saturday mornign, wedding outfit and clothes for Sunday to come home.  It isn't just the clothes it is footwear - we might need boots for Sat walk.  It might be warm, cold, wet or dry!!!!  The friend I am going with will look effortlessly gorgeous as she always does.

Beachgirl - good luck with your tests

Better get back to work now


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

was quite nauseated with the Secret Millionaire - that bloke who ran the farm was amazing, look at what he'd put into it from nothing and yet was still so complimentary to Mr Millionaire who as he conceded, only wrote a cheque and expected loads of glory.  I bet if we poked him, he'd agree that it wouldn't have killed Mr M to round it up to £20k....

Tracey, faxed prescription is fine for Fazely, in fact why not ask them if you can fax it through a few weeks in advance (ie now) - will save you having to **** round getting the Lister receptionists to do it on the day you need - if you go with Fazeley.  They can always bin it if you don't.  

ps sounds like a case is inevitable if you're having a proper weekend away with country walks and everything...sorry!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I like the farm man... there is some amazing people who live in the world. I may go give him some help once I've popped, I'd love to go help with the bunnies!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo Laura- like you're new pic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Lovely bump Laura!

How was Norvege Beach - douze points?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Norway was lovely- really nice and fresh and somewhere that would be worth a week out there driving, very expensive though!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought that about Sweden - even Stockholm, the air was so crisp and clean. And it's lovely that their faces light up when they realise you're English - very different than other places in Europe!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh lovely, I've never been to the Netherlands! I've heard can be a bit expensive and were always broke!

Anyway, I'm just about to have a soak and then climb into bed.  Didn't get a wink last night so I've missed my afternoon snooze in the hope I will sleep well tonight.

Big day tomorrow, do not panic if I'm not back tom as I may have to stay in for the stitch thing... i wil text!
Goodnight my loves.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, good luck for tomorrow Laura!

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura Hon - say hi to the kidlets from me!! Hope all goes well - will be thinking of you   - I cant see your new pic - it is still your old one   Can everyone else see it?? A x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- oodles of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you're getting on won't you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Laura

Ally - I can see Laura's new pic.

Juicy, thanks for the tip about the prescription - I hadn't thought about faxing it early.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Laura!    love the new pic - you definitely can't pretend you're not now!  over 18 weeks now woo! 

 to everybody else - sorry I've been quiet, been feeling a bit knocked out this week and been very busy - will get on and do a long post one day soon!

Steph xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Been away for a few days  
Huge huge congrats to juice!       
Way to go girl!
LB - good luck for tom  
Chat again soon
NW


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Team PR

Sorry I have been AWOL.  I have been in Mexico and am off to the Isle of Wight tomorrow so will be gone again.  Keep trying to catch up on the posts but am 16 pages behind    Will try and catch up while I'm away.

Swinny - sorry to see you to a BFN.  I was so hopeful for you 


Steph - sorry to hear about your Dad, I hope he will be ok, sounds like they caught it early.  Not long now until your trip to Reprofit.  Are you excited?  I think I would be.

Ally - sorry to see you have been feeling down.  I have been feeling great on the DHEA but a pg announcement today has winded me a bit and I have been in floods of tears.  It is a mum at DD's school who has secondary IF too and I have told her every detail of my IVF and m/cs.  I found out today that she is 14 wks pg and I had to find it out second hand.  I was very disappointed and sad that she decided not to tell me face to face.  Cow.  Every time I think I have a handle on this IF stuff something comes along and bites me on the bum, it sucks.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  Remember, we are in this together  

I am so behind I won't try and do anymore personals but promise to do them when I am up to date.

Love to everyone else - Laura, Miranda, Odette, Nicky, Nikki, Nix, Sarah, Beans, Emma, Beach, Tracy, and too many others to mention  

Lainey x

Oooh!  Just seen Laura has a scan tomorrow - good luck hun, hope you get a good view of those bubbas


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Lainey.  the 14 wks pg person was probably just being cowardly and not wanting to upset you.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi PR girls  

just a real quick one ronight, just wanted to say good luck to laura and the three little ones for tomorrow <c'mon little ones give your mummy a wave  )

sorry no more personals off to watch BB now xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Lainey - I am so sorry about the news, always hard isnt it, and the worst thing is we dont want to feel jealous but we do!!!! It is a shame that she didnt tell you but I guess she was finding it hard to say when she knows how much it means to you to get pregnant, who knows why people behave like they do, it is hurtful and we are probably quite sensitive. I have a friend who is not getting pregnant despite loads of treatment and she said that she would feel very worried about telling me if she did get the BFP. I told her that I wanted her to tell me and that I would be really happy for her - especially as she has struggled so much. I dont think I will get the call though when it does happen. To be honest, she knows from personal experience how upsetting it can be to find out that a close friend has concieved whilst we do not so I expect she will have that in the back of her mind.......could this be the same for your friend?  It is horrible as these things knock us back a bit but you will bounce back like you have before!!

I had my DHEA and testosterone tested today - will have the results back on Monday so that should be interesting.... Glad to hear you are feeling good on it - i have a feeling my dosage is wrong x Come on girl - lets have some DHEA miracles   What is your current plan??

To all others - I have realised that I have just waffled too much - will not inflict anymore on you as I am cream crackered!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a quickie....

Juicy - Congrats hun on your   - am so chuffed for you  

Laura -   for your scan today  

Lainey -  

Tracey - Enjoy your weekend away - hope you managed to sort out your packing!

Beach - Oo Norway sounds fab - would love to go.  Isn't alcohol really expensive there?

Steph - Don't apologise for not posting due to things being hectic and you being tired - take as much time to rest now as you'll soon be preggers and feeling even more exhausted  

Mira & Nickster - Hope you and your LO's are doing well  

Hello to everyone else, Ally, Popsi, Swinny, etc...you know who you are  

All well here, just very hot.  Had an antenatal appointment on Tuesday and all seemed well with the baby - estimated to be 6.5lbs    Baby is head down which is a relief.  Got a scan in two weeks time.  Am getting impatient now and just want this baby out and am desperate to know the sex now too.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Emma-gosh can't believe you only have 35 days to go....although it must seem like an age to you x

Around most of today, Alex is tiling so having a day at home.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girls

Just saying hi to keep the thread.

Beachy -   Are you still up for meeting up this weekend?? Sunday would be great for me if you can make it??

Laura - Good luck for your scan darlin  

Em -   Hang in there kiddo, not long now

Lainey - Thanks babes. Just getting myself back on an even keel.

Hello to the rest of team PR, sorry for not many personals.

Sarah xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't see laura's new pic either


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Fish - only you and me - Mods what can we do about this?? We cannot see Lauras big bump pic!! 

Just wanted to spread a bit of good news - my friend who has a lot of probs and 2 miscarriages has just emailed me to say that after her 3rd IVF at the lister she just got her BFP!! I am thrilled to bits for her. She had slightly high NK cells and had some steroid treatment and it is early days but heres hoping this is the one for her!! I said she had better watch out as I will be rubbing myself up against her hoping that those baby hormones rub off on me!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

I'm back after another marathon session at the hospital, they always seem to get my things muddled.  Anyway long and short of it is everything is looking ok again, all babies growing fine and my cervix is up to 39mm which is average, there was still some funnelling but they didn't seem too worried. Next scan is in 4 weeks but we may pay for a 3d one in between as 4 weeks with no scan!!  

Oh and I found out the flavours.... anyone interested?? 

XXX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

YES, YES, YES  

I can see bump now   Fantastic news, you must be sooooo relieved


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- is it 2 girls and a boy? x x x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

3 girls


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Come on Laura, dont' keep us waiting  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok ok I'll tell you....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done beachy you got it!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That's fab news laura - how does it feel now you know, have names started to enter your head?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know it al just seems too perfect.  I am over the moon.  I so scared at being so happy as I am terrified as soon as I let my guard down something will go wrong!

I am going to attempt to relax and enjoy things now (for the next day or two anyway!) 

The little boy will have Noah as a second name after Tims nephew who died, already spoke to his sister and she is happy with this.

There are quite a lot of girls names I like, Amelia, Cerys, Jessica, Rachel, Annabelle... but boys names I'm a bit stuck


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- noah is a lovely name, goes well with Ethan, as for girls...where do I start there are so so many .


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

They're lovely names - i like Amelia too, reminds me of reading Enid Blyton when i was younger.

Enjoy your moment and picture those little babies, did you get to see them on the scan?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I love Noah, I'd like it as a first name but doesn't seem right.  Ethan reminds me of the horrible man from Lost!  But I think it needs to be a biblical (??) name.. although I'm not religious and don't own a bible so I'll have to rely on others for suggestions!

Yeah the scans are a bit odd now as all the babies over lap so it just looks like a mess of arms and legs! Have got new photos but they don't really make any sense to me!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you'll have to try and upload pics as I would love to see them x. It'll be something to keep you occupied as well as looking through the bible for a list of names


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Fishface & Ally check your profiles are set to see other members avaters. You can do this by going into your profile, click on look, layout and preferences and see if you have this option turned on, if you have this would be why and you just need to untick the box.

If you still need help give me a shout 

Laura, congratulations   

Nikki xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll scan then in tomorrow, I have about a milion pics of them already!  Do I have your email?  I don't like posting them on here incase it upsets people.  Not sure if there is somewhere I can post them on here and then people can have a nose if they want without it being in there face.  I think there is a photo gallery or something... I'll ahve to investigate!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Laura, you can post in the gallery, if they wont load you may need to resize them


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'll do that, I need to renew my membership too as then I think I get my own gallery? How do I renew my membership?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

To renew your membership, go into your profile and click paid subscriptions, yuo can renew from there, and you get your own gallery all to yourself


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't wait to see them, so excited for you xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Dakota.. I'll go do that.

Beach - Thanks chicky.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! You know the flavours! And the same combo as Rooz too!

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep I'm just a Roozie copy cat!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - how cool! I'm sat having a little blub!    It doesn't take much.
Lainey - hugs to you   It is always hard. People worry about us IF'ers more than we realise - they just do the wrong things sometimes. Will your next go be your first DHEA go?
Hi Mirra! I am going to start morning routine next week 0730 hours! Fed up with my day starting at different times and figured I might sleep better if I'm up earlier.   Watch this space! We have night time sussed so thats good.
HI Beachy!
Ems - not so long now! My em was smaller than her estimate, sometimes they are way out   I know you are prob thinking he/she will be 9lb when they come out!  
Fish/Ally - sometimes it takes a day or two to see new pics, I think it is a FF glitch myself as I never changed anything for LB's last pic it just made me wait longer than everyone else!
Juicy - hope all OK. Any news on levels??  
Had a lovely day out shopping and lunch today and E very well behaved  
Pops glad you keep posting - its good to keep up with everyones progress  
Love ya all
NW  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Nicks.. still a heck of a way to go!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Laura
so pleased for you, bet they seem even more real knowing what sex they are. That boys gonna have his work cut out with them two girls in there. I,ll be looking out for your pictures.

TracyM


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Trace  
LB - is the stitch only if something happens then rather than routine?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

They do the stitch if cervix length drops below 20-25mm.  Mine dropped to 29mm last time and then back up to 39mm today!   It should be about 40mm.  They are going to measure it again in 4 weeks, although she said even if it is shortened they prob won't do anything at that point unless its realy short as gets abit risky.  Rooz had her's sticthed at 22 weeks as it had dropped to 5mm.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154442.0


----------

